# kernel 2.6.0-test3 test thread

## Yarrick

Well, it's out now, let the testing begin.. Not in portage right now but probably soon.

----------

## htj

Weee... downloading right now.. lets see how it goes...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Anyway:

patch

the whole thing

changelog

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

Hm, seems like EVMS still isn't going to work (with volumes created by EVMS, not LVM)... well, I can live with 2.6.0-test1 until the EVMS guys get their stuff ported to the latest kernel...

----------

## bushwakko

wonder if isdn works any time soon...

----------

## htj

Running it fine here.. can't see much of change since test2-mm1 though.. yet...  :Smile:  (had a kernel panic in test2-mm1 though.. lets see how this goes)

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

Yay!

I'm such a kernel addict; I'm excited over this release more than I should be!  :Wink:  I haven't even tried it yet.

Just another brick in the wall I suppose.

Cheers,

an inebriated kiddy

----------

## sergnut

I have seen how mplayer uses more CPU (arround 25%) with 2.6.0-testX than with 2.4.X kernel (arround 3-4%). I have the same configuration (xv, nvidia drivers, agpart, 2D accel, etc...) but the 2.6.0-testX have the preemptive feature enabled . Some friend explain me that the problem is in the scheduler and it will be fix. I don't know if the same problem of the scheduler affects to the xawtv/bttv and the redraw when I move the xawtv window (the redraw is more slow with 2.6.0). Anyone know/(has read) something about that? Anyone have the same problem?

----------

## Wedge_

I just tried playing a video and a couple of MP3s at the same time with mplayer, and CPU usage hovers around 8% with a few other apps running as well. Seems fine to me  :Smile: 

----------

## NiklasH

 *sergnut wrote:*   

> I have seen how mplayer uses more CPU (arround 25%) with 2.6.0-testX than with 2.4.X kernel (arround 3-4%). I have the same configuration (xv, nvidia drivers, agpart, 2D accel, etc...) but the 2.6.0-testX have the preemptive feature enabled . Some friend explain me that the problem is in the scheduler and it will be fix. I don't know if the same problem of the scheduler affects to the xawtv/bttv and the redraw when I move the xawtv window (the redraw is more slow with 2.6.0). Anyone know/(has read) something about that? Anyone have the same problem?

 

Where did you read that about the scheduler? I have random crashes, and I suspect they might have something to do with the scheduler, since they seem to happen when I'm running several heavy processes.

----------

## mb4guns

Looks like test3 provides a bit more stable cpu freq, finally  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterEgo

The lm_sensor-readings that were readable in gkrellm using 2.6-test2 no longer show up in gkrellm using 2.6-test3.

All the modules are present; identical kernel config and all the values are present in /sys/bus/ic2/devices/.....

Can someone confirm, or provide useful info  :Confused: 

----------

## maor

no need to blame all about the scheduler , the schedular is in a phase of tuning but no schedular , cause any program to suddenly get 25% cpu it can cause glitches , skips , starvation and some other things .

----------

## b0fh

It's in portage now, too.

Did any of you see the supermount-patch for that version?

----------

## MooktaKiNG

Is there a thread here that explains howto install the 2.6 kernel?

With Promise RAID support, if available.

I tried to compile the test2 kernel. It didn't work that well.

I was wondering that it might have a different precedure of compiling then the 2.4 versions.

I'm making a new installtion of gentoo here. Is there anything i need to include, my friend says i need modutil or something. If so, is that in portage?

Please explain to me, or point me to the right direction.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> Is there a thread here that explains howto install the 2.6 kernel?
> 
> With Promise RAID support, if available.
> 
> I tried to compile the test2 kernel. It didn't work that well.
> ...

 

The 2.6 kernel is in portage now?

Thats nice  :Smile: 

----------

## NiklasH

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> Is there a thread here that explains howto install the 2.6 kernel?
> 
> With Promise RAID support, if available.
> 
> I tried to compile the test2 kernel. It didn't work that well.
> ...

 

The only difference is that you dont need as many steps as before.

Now its:

```
make menuconfig

make

make modules_install
```

And then move the bzImage to /boot, edit grub or lilo, and reboot.

And if you merge it from portage, it downloads modutils for you.

----------

## TheCoop

ive got problems with USB (kernel panics etc)...

----------

## xlyz

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> Is there a thread here that explains howto install the 2.6 kernel?
> 
> With Promise RAID support, if available.
> 
> I tried to compile the test2 kernel. It didn't work that well.
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838

what about a bit of forum search, next time?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## floam

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> The lm_sensor-readings that were readable in gkrellm using 2.6-test2 no longer show up in gkrellm using 2.6-test3.
> 
> All the modules are present; identical kernel config and all the values are present in /sys/bus/ic2/devices/.....
> 
> Can someone confirm, or provide useful info 

 

Alterego: You aren't actually using lm_sensors are you? Later versions of gkrellm2 can read the stuff fine out of /sys/ on its own.

----------

## ckovacs

Although "test2" appears to have numerous usb updates applied 

 to it, I still can't get my usb mouse to work. It's a MS optical wheel 

 mouse that works perfectly under the 2.4 series. Is everyone still 

 having the mouse problems? I've tried compiling everything into 

 the kernel as well as everything as modules. Also my intel 

 card is no longer working (under 2.6) the e100 driver doesn't 

 seem to work. Again, this work flawlessly under 2.4. Any insight 

 would be appreciated. 

 Corey

----------

## ranmakun

I'm also having problems with usb in test2 kernel, also tried everything as modules and everything compiled and every mix you can imagine, no luck. It's an Nforce2 chipset (OHCI usb controller). The mouse is a genius Netscroll optical, but I doubt the type of device is the problem since the kernel doesn't even recognize that there is a device plugged in (I tried with a scanner too).

Also, when I do: more /proc/bus/usb/devices|grep Product

I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub
> 
> S:  Product=Genius USB Wheel Mouse
> ...

 

and when I do it with the new kernel I dont get the names of the USB OHCI devices, I get something as the last line: PCI decive bla:bla

I dont know if that has something to do with it.

In fact, it works worst in test2 that in test1, since in test1 I got some output in the console (an error) when I plugged in a device, but now I don't even get that.

I will try with test3 when it comes to the kernel.

----------

## TheCoop

i get kernel panics specifically related to my webcam and my usb bluetooth thingy...

----------

## Yarrick

i recently booted the new kernel, and so far it's doing well. X died on me twice with test2-mm2, hope this one does that better

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   Is there a thread here that explains howto install the 2.6 kernel?
> 
> With Promise RAID support, if available.
> 
> I tried to compile the test2 kernel. It didn't work that well.
> ...

 

I did. How do you think i found this thread. I mean there's like 10+ sections here   :Razz: 

Anyway, the search doesn't work well when you put "2.6" in the input box.  :Razz:   :Razz: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aonoa

I'm not having any trouble at all with my USB optical mouse now. 

The only issue I have with test3 so far is that my console's display is borked after I exit X. I'm using vesafb support, never had this happen before. Before I start X it is fine, then after a X session I cannot see anything reasonable in the console.. starting X again works fine.

Other than that, test3 is looking good.

Anyone else getting this behaviour with vesafb ?

----------

## rpodgorny

I was just wondering whether the -mm tree scheduler patches are implemented into the official kernels or not. Should I switch my desktop box to -test3 (having -test2-mm2)? The -test2-mm2 is the first 2.6 kernel which doesn't suffer the audio skips and stuff on my machine...

----------

## Gentoo_Guy

```
  CC      drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.o

drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.c: In function `pmac_ide_build_sglist':

drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.c:945: warning: passing arg 1 of `blk_rq_map_sg' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.c: In function `idepmac_wake_device':

drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.c:1592: request for member `queue_head' in something not a structure or union

drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.c: In function `idepmac_wake_drive':

drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.c:1676: request for member `queue_head' in something not a structure or union

make[3]: *** [drivers/ide/ppc/pmac.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/ide/ppc] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/ide] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

  :Sad: 

----------

## R0B_IX

I can't wait to give this new kernel a try   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .  In order to truely show my respect to the kernel, I am going to reinstall gentoo from scratch.  Well, actually, I just wanted to see how the new release of gentoo (v1.4, even though I know everyone here knows that  :Wink: ) is looking, and see what changes they have made to it.  That, and I completely messed up my system with different glibc tests  :Embarassed:  .  But anyways, can't wait to give this one a shot.

----------

## reillyeon

My only problems with the new kernel are with audio skips and Eterm taking forever to start. Also, zinf seems to be having trouble for no reason. I'm getting used to xmms, no music library though. I really need that.

----------

## Safrax

2.6.0-test3-mm1 is out.

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test3/2.6.0-test3-mm1/

----------

## mb4guns

Can't get my nvidia kernel compiled, it keeps whining about the missing header files. I had this problem before with 2.5.x serie but then I solved it with make mrproper etc, doesn't work this time. 

Any idea's ?

----------

## MrBean

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> 2.6.0-test3-mm1 is out.

 

Doesn't compile here:

  CC      drivers/media/video/videodev.o

drivers/media/video/videodev.c:398: `video_proc_entry' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/media/video/videodev.c:398: initializer element is not constant

drivers/media/video/videodev.c:398: (near initialization for `__ksymtab_video_proc_entry.value')

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/video/videodev.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/media/video] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/media] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

Fix: comment out line 398!

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

Well, well. Looks like I was wrong. I downloaded the newest evms2 from CVS, read the newest docs, hacked the EVMS 2.1.0 ebuild to install the package that I had rolled of it, remade my initrd for volume discovery, booted and - it worked. Without kernel patches. It did output some ugly warnings, but those were mostly because I had built the initrd pretty sloppily (i.e. I just copypasted the commands from the docs).

It's playtime...

----------

## Morgoth

everything except mp3 playing works perfect for me in test3-mm1

the "skips" are still there when browsing, altough they are shorter than they were in test1  :Wink: 

anyone know if its possible to fix?

----------

## blight

 *Morgoth wrote:*   

> everything except mp3 playing works perfect for me in test3-mm1
> 
> the "skips" are still there when browsing, altough they are shorter than they were in test1 
> 
> anyone know if its possible to fix?

 

yes, applications like xmms need to be fixed because they read too small blocks from files too frequently which is inefficient and 2.6 doesn't like...

----------

## Aonoa

Anyone tried to apply CK's O14.1int patch to test3 on a SMP enabled system ?  my kernel failed to compile with errors about 

"undefined reference to `cpumask_of_cpu'" and "undefined reference to `cpu_isset'"

I edited kernel/sched.c in the following manner:

```
startup.task->cpus_allowed = cpumask_of_cpu(cpu);
```

to

```
startup.task->cpus_allowed = 1UL << cpu;
```

Which fixed the cpumask error but I'm still puzzled about what to do about the cpu_isset which is nowhere to be found in the original sched.c so I'm uncertain what I could modify it to.

Any help appreciated.

----------

## anfpunk

For the people with USB Mouse problems.  I'm using USB mouse and keyboard fine.  Haven't gotten a chance to use test3 yet since I"m at work and I can get it setup but not gonna take the chance on rebooting cuz no shell at work sucks.  Heres my mouse stuff though for test2-mm4

```

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1600

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1200

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

...

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

...

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

```

This is with UHCI.  I have a USB mouse in my other box working fine with this type of setup as well with 2.6 kernels

----------

## reillyeon

2.6.0-test3-mm1 definatly has improved the responceivness but there are still problems with audio skippage. Did people see improvement between the different test2 mm patches as they came out?

----------

## Elm0

Everythings working perfectly here. BTW, I've compiled the ALSA portions as modules and the latest alsasound init script seems to work nicely for 2.6 as well, which is nice. The latest nvidia drivers work great as well. I compiled in apm as a module, because I've had problem with power management in the past, but it seems to be working well atm.

Like the new build system as well, I changed a few options earlier expecting another 20 minute compile but it only took about 2 minutes  :Smile:  Good stuff.

As for peformance... can't really tell any difference from the old ck-sources, ah well  :Smile: 

----------

## puggy

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> The lm_sensor-readings that were readable in gkrellm using 2.6-test2 no longer show up in gkrellm using 2.6-test3.
> 
> All the modules are present; identical kernel config and all the values are present in /sys/bus/ic2/devices/.....
> 
> Can someone confirm, or provide useful info 

 

I didn't test this with test2 (mm-sources) but I also can not see sensors in gkrellm with test3 (mm-sources). They all seem to be there in /sys/bus/i2c/devices.

Perhaps of interest to everyone: http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/7/26/146

Puggy

----------

## ranmakun

ckovacs (and everyone with USB problems): I've "solved" the USB problems disabling ACPI. I also had to compile everything in the kernel since when I tried to load the usbcore module I got some undefined symbols problems (this didn't happen with ACPI turned on).

Any ideas why ACPI is causing this problem?

BTW, I spotted this problem because I have a problem with the network card with any kernel sources (gentoo, ck, gaming, ac) except vanilla, and again, disabling ACPI solved the problem.

----------

## puggy

 *ranmakun wrote:*   

> ckovacs (and everyone with USB problems): I've "solved" the USB problems disabling ACPI. I also had to compile everything in the kernel since when I tried to load the usbcore module I got some undefined symbols problems (this didn't happen with ACPI turned on).
> 
> Any ideas why ACPI is causing this problem?
> 
> BTW, I spotted this problem because I have a problem with the network card with any kernel sources (gentoo, ck, gaming, ac) except vanilla, and again, disabling ACPI solved the problem.

 

It's probably an intterupt problem. Have you tried disabling apic at both a kernel and bios level instead of disabling acpi?

Puggy

----------

## hal-9000

hi,

I have a A7V8X-X, is it possible to get the sensors working with kernel 2.6.0testx? What Modules must I load? Anybody out there with the same board? Under 2.4.x all went well with sensors 2.8.0 and i2c 2.8.0!

thanks in advance - thorsten

----------

## ArsDangor

 *eonic wrote:*   

> Other than that, test3 is looking good.
> 
> Anyone else getting this behaviour with vesafb ?

 

I had the same problem. I could ssh into my machine, but I couldn't recover a local console. Even more:

```
killall -9 X
```

 didn't work at all. Even if I executed it as root! Thus, I couldn't shutdown my computer cleanly. I had to do it "windows-style" (reset button).

Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers.

----------

## patsonrt1

 *Quote:*   

> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers.

 

Do you mean when switching like from grub or after a re-compile? If it is already compiled in, switching kernels should not matter.

----------

## Grilo

Is there going to be USB Mass Storage device support. I can't find it and am attempting to use my usb zip drive.

second after installing the 2.6 kernel do i need to recompile gkrellm2 to get it to see /sys?

Grilo

----------

## fusibou

Can someone try ogle and see if they can play DVDs with encryption? None of mine seem to work though they do work fine in 2.4.21 and unencrypted one works in 2.6.0 test 3.

----------

## gsfgf

my hdd is on a maxtor ide card.  It worked fine under 2.4 but now it doesn't work under 2.6.   What do i need to do to get it working?  I jusy have generic ide support atm.

----------

## sabre66

 *Grilo wrote:*   

> Is there going to be USB Mass Storage device support. I can't find it and am attempting to use my usb zip drive.
> 
> Grilo

 

its already set on  by default in the usb section.

----------

## Safrax

 *Grilo wrote:*   

> Is there going to be USB Mass Storage device support. I can't find it and am attempting to use my usb zip drive.
> 
> second after installing the 2.6 kernel do i need to recompile gkrellm2 to get it to see /sys?
> 
> Grilo

 

Update to the latest baselayout and make a /sys dir...

You need to compile SCSI in to get USB mass storage.  I just checked and it is an option.

----------

## ranmakun

puggy: I tried what you say, but no luck. 

I disabled "Local APIC support on uniprocessors", but there is still something left:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@ukyo linux-beta # more .config|grep APIC
> 
> CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y
> ...

 

I dont know what is that or where to disable it, also, I couldn't find any BIOS option to disable it there.

Anyway, without "Local APIC support on uniprocessors" and ACPI enabled I had problems again. This is some weird output of dmesg that appears only when I have ACPI enabled:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACPI: Subsystem revision 20030714
> 
> ACPI: Interpreter enabled
> ...

 

What is that last sugestion?, where should I try that?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller
> 
> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64
> ...

 

Well, I dont have much to say, I dont understand what does that mean, but it doesn't look good   :Confused: 

Anyway, it doesn't happen when ACPI is off.

----------

## Safrax

 *ranmakun wrote:*   

> Anyway, it doesn't happen when ACPI is off.

 

Ick!  That looks nasty.  If it doesn't happen when ACPI is off, I'd say disable it for now and keep checking whenver an update comes out.

----------

## sabre66

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *Grilo wrote:*   Is there going to be USB Mass Storage device support. I can't find it and am attempting to use my usb zip drive.
> 
> second after installing the 2.6 kernel do i need to recompile gkrellm2 to get it to see /sys?
> 
> Grilo 
> ...

 

sorry forgot to mention the scsi part my bad  :Embarassed: 

----------

## hkroger

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers.

 

I think you do. As you know all kernel drivers have version stamp or something like that. nvidia-kernel driver needs even separate patch for 2.6 kernel (which comes with 4363-r3 ebuild).

----------

## zephyr1256

 *hkroger wrote:*   

>  *ArsDangor wrote:*   
> 
> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers. 
> 
> I think you do. As you know all kernel drivers have version stamp or something like that. nvidia-kernel driver needs even separate patch for 2.6 kernel (which comes with 4363-r3 ebuild).

 

I think you just have to re-emerge the nvidia-glx portion, not nvidia-kernel.  Just write a bash script or something to run when you boot into your new kernel.

----------

## hkroger

 *zephyr1256 wrote:*   

>  *hkroger wrote:*    *ArsDangor wrote:*   
> 
> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers. 
> 
> I think you do. As you know all kernel drivers have version stamp or something like that. nvidia-kernel driver needs even separate patch for 2.6 kernel (which comes with 4363-r3 ebuild). 
> ...

 

Nvidia-glx? Are you sure?

To the original asker:

Now I read the question completely. You don't have re-emerge them every time, if you just reboot with different kernel.  I guess it's enough if you emerge 4363-r2 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.4.xx and emerge 4363-r3 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.6.xx. nvidia-kernel version 4363-r2 is not removed when r3 is installed (r2 is protected or something). This way you could (at least in theory) have two kernels and separate nvidia drivers for them.

----------

## maor

i have a problem working with alsa sound module snd-ens1371 u'v been getting this since test2 in test 1 working fine.

```

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ens1371 (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

----------

## Seoushi

I haven't tried test3 (I use mm-test2) yet but as far as problems go I didn't have any, but I really don't notice a speed diffrence over 2.4 maybe my machine is too fast to be noticable?

   I also use a usb mouse (logitech dual optical trackball) 

I compiled usb in to the kernel

Modules

mousedev(input devices/mouse interface)

hid(usb support/hid , also enable hid input layer support under that)

ochi-hcd(usb support/ ohci support, note that this one depends on your chipset)

Just modprobe those at boot (or modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6) and the mouse should but under /dev/usbmouse. also it works with apic on or off (I think that was ranmakum own problem there)

To ranmakum

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: 
> 
> ```
> if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off
> 
> ...

 

I believe you add that to your boot options in grub or lilo, an example for grub would be this...

```
title=Gentoo (no acpi)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 pci='noacpi' acpi='off'

```

  Hope that helps someone.

----------

## qnx

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> Update to the latest baselayout and make a /sys dir...
> 
> You need to compile SCSI in to get USB mass storage.  I just checked and it is an option.

 

Latest baselayout in stable or ~arch ?

----------

## beejay

My PS/2 Trackball still isn't working in test3 (yes, the appropriate Input-Layer parts are compiled into the kernel). I tried all appropriate devices in /etc/X11/XF86Config: these were /dev/input/mouse0, /dev/input/mice, /dev/misc/psaux. The PS/2 Keyboard is working fine. 

Now I haven't any ideas anymore....but maybe one of you guys  :Wink: 

----------

## Safrax

 *qnx wrote:*   

>  *Safrax wrote:*   Update to the latest baselayout and make a /sys dir...
> 
> You need to compile SCSI in to get USB mass storage.  I just checked and it is an option. 
> 
> Latest baselayout in stable or ~arch ?

 

In ~arch.

----------

## nephros

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You need to compile SCSI in to get USB mass storage.  I just checked and it is an option.

 

Hmm, my gkrellm2 does not show the sensors.

It used to with -test2 and previous.

/sys present, modules loaded, baselayout-1.8.6.10   :Sad: 

----------

## puggy

 *nephros wrote:*   

>  *Safrax wrote:*   
> 
> You need to compile SCSI in to get USB mass storage.  I just checked and it is an option. 
> 
> Hmm, my gkrellm2 does not show the sensors.
> ...

 

I think it must have something to do with the fact that the sensor folder isn't recognised as valid by gkrellm.

*shrugs* I wish I could figure it out though. I want my gkrellm sensors back.

Puggy

----------

## Exner

 *hkroger wrote:*   

>  *zephyr1256 wrote:*    *hkroger wrote:*    *ArsDangor wrote:*   
> 
> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers. 
> 
> I think you do. As you know all kernel drivers have version stamp or something like that. nvidia-kernel driver needs even separate patch for 2.6 kernel (which comes with 4363-r3 ebuild). 
> ...

 

When you recompile your kernel, you only need to remerge nvidia-kernel, not nvidia-glx. Remerge nvidia-kernel after you boot into the new kernel.

I recommend the latest nvidia drivers 4496, which are in ~arch and not yet in stable, for the 2.6 kernels. I've been using them for several days.

----------

## b0fh

After switching from 2.6.0-test2 to test3 I get masses of theses errors in syslog:

```
Aug 11 20:32:51 robert modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/mixer1 not found.

Aug 11 20:32:51 robert modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/mixer1 not found.

Aug 11 20:32:51 robert modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sound/mixer1 not found.

Aug 11 20:32:51 robert modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sound/mixer1 not found.

```

I've got alsa with oss-emulation in my kernel, any ideas?

----------

## R0B_IX

I haven't had a problem with alsa in any of the 2.6 kernels so far.  Did you happen to have the part of alsa compiled as a module in the last one, and then built into the kernel in this one?

----------

## irasnyd

I've got the new kernel working great except for one problem...I can't open any terminals (aterm, xterm, etc).  The log from XFree tells me:

```

aterm: can't open pseudo-tty

aterm: aborting

```

What do I need to compile into my kernel for this to work correctly?

Thanks,

Ira

----------

## handsomepete

 *Exner wrote:*   

> When you recompile your kernel, you only need to remerge nvidia-kernel, not nvidia-glx. Remerge nvidia-kernel after you boot into the new kernel.
> 
> I recommend the latest nvidia drivers 4496, which are in ~arch and not yet in stable, for the 2.6 kernels. I've been using them for several days.

 

fwiw, you can reemerge nvidia-kernel before you reboot after you compile your kernel.  I just run a script that does:

```
make clean bzImage modules modules_install && mount /boot && cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.`date +&d&m&Y` && cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage && umount /boot && ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel && echo "All done."
```

so I don't have to think about it.   :Smile:   Not arguing, just informing.

irasnyd: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71880

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

ewarn "Please note that ptyfs support has been removed from devfs"

        ewarn "in the later 2.5.x kernels, and you have to compile it in now,"

        ewarn "or else you will get errors when trying to open a pty."

        ewarn "The option is File systems->Pseudo filesystems->/dev/pts"

        ewarn "filesystem."

----------

## irasnyd

 *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   

> ewarn "Please note that ptyfs support has been removed from devfs"
> 
>         ewarn "in the later 2.5.x kernels, and you have to compile it in now,"
> 
>         ewarn "or else you will get errors when trying to open a pty."
> ...

 

Thanks for replying so quick.  I couldn't find it before.  I had to compile in Character Devices --> Unix98 PTY Support before it showed up.

I'm compiling now to see if it works.

EDIT: It's working great...thanks very much!!!

Ira

PS - I did not have to have Unix98 PTY Support compiled into my old gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5 for it to work correctly.  This is what confused me.

----------

## Exner

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

>  *Exner wrote:*   Remerge nvidia-kernel after you boot into the new kernel. 
> 
> fwiw, you can reemerge nvidia-kernel before you reboot after you compile your kernel.  ...
> 
> so I don't have to think about it.    Not arguing, just informing.

 

If it works for you, I can't argue with that  :Smile:  I've been using nvidia binary drivers for years and gentoo for 6 months. So I guess they've tweaked that restriction out to pasture. I used to recompile from SRPM.

----------

## ArsDangor

 *hkroger wrote:*   

> To the original asker:
> 
> Now I read the question completely. You don't have re-emerge them every time, if you just reboot with different kernel.  I guess it's enough if you emerge 4363-r2 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.4.xx and emerge 4363-r3 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.6.xx. nvidia-kernel version 4363-r2 is not removed when r3 is installed (r2 is protected or something). This way you could (at least in theory) have two kernels and separate nvidia drivers for them.

 

Thanks.  :Smile: 

I'll try tonight (it's 7:40 am, and I need to sleep a litlle  :Wink:  )

----------

## Owiber

Has anyone gotten any wireless card to work with the devel kernels?

I'm trying to get my Truemobile 1150 (Orinoco) mini-pci to work, but it's giving me problems. I'm using 2.6.0-test3 at the moment.

I've emerged pcmcia-cs after compiling the drivers into the kernel and/or as modules.  It seems as if pcmcia-cs is correctly identifying the situation and is just giving utilities such as cardmgr and cardctl.

I've tried insmod'ing yenta_socket and orinoco_cs... but that doesn't seem to do anything, when I try to /etc/init.d/pcmcia start, the system locks up =(

cardctl can't identify anything when I do cardctl ident and cardctl info spits out a bunch of stuff like:

BLABLA1=""

BLABLA2=""

BLABLA3=""

BLABLA4=""

(I don't remember exactly what the variables where, just that the values were blank)

Anyhow, if anyone's had any success in this area, please let me know.

----------

## asimon

EVMS seems to be a no-go with current testing kernels unless the evms team releases an other version (dm ioctrl interface version mismatch, etc.). But did anyone tried LVM2 with the new kernel?

----------

## To

Everything running ok here, now I've to test the performance;)

Tó

----------

## agent_jdh

OK, just emerged 2.6.0-test3, got it built and running OK.  No major problems, but a couple of curiosities that I'm seeing on boot-up and shutdown that caught my eye.

First, on boot-up, when Calculating Module Dependencies... appears, I'm getting lots of FATAL: errors regarding various IDE device modules.  Now I don't have any IDE stuff - it's an all-SCSI system here, and I've not compiled in _any_ IDE stuff to the kernel, as modules or otherwise.  I'm seeing these errors:

FATAL: Module st not found

and the same again for : module ide_probe_mod, ide_tape, ide_probe_mod (again), ide_disk, ide_cd, ide_tape (again), ide_floppy.

As I said, these don't seem to be causing any issues, but it'd be nice to know why I'm seeing these errors.  I've done a modules-update and depmod -ae but it hasn't changed anything.

Also, on shutdown, there are what appears to be some ALSA related module problems (can't find modules).  Thing is, they seem to relate to /dev entries rather than actual modules.  They fly by so fast on shutdown I can't see them all, but generally they are /dev/snd/controlX or /dev/aloadXXX where X is some number.

I've got the ALSA stuff compiled as kernel modules, and using the alsasound init scripts from alsa-utils to load them.  ALSA is working fine, again, it's just a curiousity.  Maybe this has more to do with the alsasound scripts not quite working 100% with 2.6 kernels yet rather than a kernel issue.

*edit* just done an emerge rsync to see if there was a fix for another problem app, and I see there's an r1 update to 2.6.0-test3 sources.  I'm off to recompile...

----------

## zephyr1256

 *Exner wrote:*   

>  *hkroger wrote:*    *zephyr1256 wrote:*    *hkroger wrote:*    *ArsDangor wrote:*   
> 
> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers. 
> 
> I think you do. As you know all kernel drivers have version stamp or something like that. nvidia-kernel driver needs even separate patch for 2.6 kernel (which comes with 4363-r3 ebuild). 
> ...

 

Well, nvidia-glx is what I have to re-emerge.  nvidia-kernel is kernel module, so installs of it for different kernels do not affect each other.  What I have to do, is merely change the /usr/src/linux and then emerge nvidia-glx.  And then I'm good to go.  I might be able to get rid of the nvidia-glx re-emerge if I make sure both kernels are using the same nvidia version(right not I'm using 4496 in one and an earlier one in the other).  In fact, I'm pretty certain of it.

Keep in mind I'm not talking about switching after you rebuild a kernel or do 'make modules_install', which I think is the source of our confusion here.  I'm talking about switching back to an old kernel to do something that I have yet to get working in my current kernel, without doing any rebuilds.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *zephyr1256 wrote:*   

>  *Exner wrote:*    *hkroger wrote:*    *zephyr1256 wrote:*    *hkroger wrote:*    *ArsDangor wrote:*   
> 
> Oh! Do I really need to re-emerge the nvidia drivers every time I switch from 2.4 to 2.6? I found this question on another thread, but no answers. 
> 
> I think you do. As you know all kernel drivers have version stamp or something like that. nvidia-kernel driver needs even separate patch for 2.6 kernel (which comes with 4363-r3 ebuild). 
> ...

 

Maybe you're using the agpgart module that comes with the kernel rather than the module that gets installed when you emerge nvidia-kernel (remember emerging nvidia-kernel doesn't necessarily mean you're using the module it compiles).  What is the output of lsmod (as root) when you're in X?

----------

## asimon

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> First, on boot-up, when Calculating Module Dependencies... appears, I'm getting lots of FATAL: errors regarding various IDE device modules.  Now I don't have any IDE stuff - it's an all-SCSI system here, and I've not compiled in _any_ IDE stuff to the kernel, as modules or otherwise.  I'm seeing these errors:
> 
> FATAL: Module st not found
> ...

 

I have IDE devices and no SCSI devices but get the same messages. I too don't know where it's coming from, but I suppose it's caused by some changes in the module loading code.

Also interesting is this:

```

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: kobject 'statistics' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Badness in kobject_cleanup at lib/kobject.c:402

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Call Trace:

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c01e2a3f>] kobject_cleanup+0x5f/0x90

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c02b622e>] netdev_unregister_sysfs+0x3e/0x40

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c02b5559>] netdev_run_todo+0x109/0x180

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0258f75>] ppp_shutdown_interface+0x75/0xe0

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0256915>] ppp_ioctl+0x615/0x640

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0168433>] sys_ioctl+0xf3/0x280

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0154b42>] sys_close+0x62/0xa0

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c030c583>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel:

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Device class 'ppp0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Badness in class_dev_release at drivers/base/class.c:201

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Call Trace:

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c01e2a68>] kobject_cleanup+0x88/0x90

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c023dda3>] class_device_unregister+0x13/0x30

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c02b5559>] netdev_run_todo+0x109/0x180

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0258f75>] ppp_shutdown_interface+0x75/0xe0

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0256915>] ppp_ioctl+0x615/0x640

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0168433>] sys_ioctl+0xf3/0x280

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0154b42>] sys_close+0x62/0xa0

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c030c583>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel:

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: kobject 'class_obj' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Badness in kobject_cleanup at lib/kobject.c:402

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: Call Trace:

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c01e2a3f>] kobject_cleanup+0x5f/0x90

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c02b5559>] netdev_run_todo+0x109/0x180

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0258f75>] ppp_shutdown_interface+0x75/0xe0

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0256915>] ppp_ioctl+0x615/0x640

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0168433>] sys_ioctl+0xf3/0x280

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c0154b42>] sys_close+0x62/0xa0

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel: [<c030c583>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Aug 12 17:09:14 obsidian kernel:

```

Seems some functions (release) are not yet implemented.

BTW, lvm2 works with the current test3 kernel, no need to patch the kernel. At least basic functionality is working. I have yet to try any of the higher stuff.

----------

## ranmakun

Well, I've been testing a little more about my problem and this is what I have: I can use ACPI and usb works fine only if I use the "pci=noacpi" in the kernel parameters.

The other problem I have is that if I "enable APIC support on uniprocessors" my system is VERY unstable and I will get hang ups after a minute or so of booting, so I have to disable it.

Are there any performance consequences to these two problems?

----------

## vivi

The upgrade from 2.4.20 to 2.6.0 test1 , 2.6.0 test2 no problem.   :Very Happy: 

When upgrading from 2.6.0 test2 to 2.6.0 test3 nvidia card en asdl modem failed working.  :Crying or Very sad: 

For nvidia :

Which nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx is advised ?

In which order do they need to compile linux-kernel , nvidia-kernel , nvidia-glx ?

Do I need to upgrade gcc and xfree to an unstable version ?

Could someone help which kernel flags I should put in my kernel-config for best results ? (e.g. nforce support ? , DRI ? , glx AGP support etc ?)

For speedtouch :

The error received was : 

connect ppp0 <-> /dev/pts/0

ioctl(PPPIOCSASYNCMAP) : Inapproriate call for device 25

tcflush fauld : input / output

thanks for any ideas , no pain no gain   :Smile: 

----------

## flowctrl

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, the search doesn't work well when you put "2.6" in the input box.  
> 
> 

 

The search doesn't work at all if you search for simply "2.6".  In fact, the search works poorly in general, IMO.  Entering more than one term in the search bar often turns up no results, even though the same string indeed occurs in numerous posts.

----------

## flowctrl

 *ckovacs wrote:*   

> Although "test2" appears to have numerous usb updates applied 
> 
>  to it, I still can't get my usb mouse to work. It's a MS optical wheel 
> 
>  mouse that works perfectly under the 2.4 series. Is everyone still 
> ...

 

I'm having USB mouse problems with -test3, but not like you describe.  I have two USB mice plugged in -- an MS optical wheel mouse and a Logitech Trackman wheel mouse.  Both work, but the wheels don't work, which is really annoying. They worked fine in 2.4.20.

Some choices in the USB section of my kernel:

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<M>   OHCI HCD support

<M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support            

[*] HID input layer support

[ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support  

USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

     <M> USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support

     <M> USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support

Presently these modules are loaded:

usbmouse                4480  0

ohci_hcd               28032  0

I haven't really played around with it yet to find out how to get my wheel working.

----------

## flowctrl

Oops.. I accidentally posted this twice (browser lag).  It would be nice if in addition to the 'edit' feature, one could delete.Last edited by flowctrl on Tue Aug 12, 2003 5:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## zephyr1256

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe you're using the agpgart module that comes with the kernel rather than the module that gets installed when you emerge nvidia-kernel (remember emerging nvidia-kernel doesn't necessarily mean you're using the module it compiles).  What is the output of lsmod (as root) when you're in X?

 

The module listed is nvidia.  My XF86config file indicates the option "2" which is agpgart, except for the pci section which is of course "0" for disable.  I don't think I had agpart enabled in my 2.6 kernel config, so I may be running my video card in pci mode.  I'll try fiddling with my settings in that config file.  Everything is rock solid stable right now, no problems, but it would be good to figure out what is going on.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *zephyr1256 wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   
> 
> Maybe you're using the agpgart module that comes with the kernel rather than the module that gets installed when you emerge nvidia-kernel (remember emerging nvidia-kernel doesn't necessarily mean you're using the module it compiles).  What is the output of lsmod (as root) when you're in X? 
> 
> The module listed is nvidia.  My XF86config file indicates the option "2" which is agpgart, except for the pci section which is of course "0" for disable.  I don't think I had agpart enabled in my 2.6 kernel config, so I may be running my video card in pci mode.  I'll try fiddling with my settings in that config file.  Everything is rock solid stable right now, no problems, but it would be good to figure out what is going on.

 

If you're using the agpgart module, you don't need nvidia-kernel, which would explain why you don't have to remerge it after upgrading your kernel.  You can find out what modules are loaded with lsmod, are you manually loading agpgart in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, or just letting X load the module when it starts?

Just curious, what PCI section in your X config do you mean, do you have a 2nd PCI graphics card in addition to your AGP one?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *zephyr1256 wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   
> 
> Maybe you're using the agpgart module that comes with the kernel rather than the module that gets installed when you emerge nvidia-kernel (remember emerging nvidia-kernel doesn't necessarily mean you're using the module it compiles).  What is the output of lsmod (as root) when you're in X? 
> 
> The module listed is nvidia.  My XF86config file indicates the option "2" which is agpgart, except for the pci section which is of course "0" for disable.  I don't think I had agpart enabled in my 2.6 kernel config, so I may be running my video card in pci mode.  I'll try fiddling with my settings in that config file.  Everything is rock solid stable right now, no problems, but it would be good to figure out what is going on.

 

If you're using the agpgart module, you don't need nvidia-kernel, which would explain why you don't have to remerge it after upgrading your kernel.  You can find out what modules are loaded with lsmod, are you manually loading agpgart in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, or just letting X load the module when it starts?

Just curious, what PCI section in your X config do you mean, do you have a 2nd PCI graphics card in addition to your AGP one?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *flowctrl wrote:*   

> Oops.. I accidentally posted this twice (browser lag).  It would be nice if in addition to the 'edit' feature, one could delete.

 

Can I second that motion...

----------

## Yinchie

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> First, on boot-up, when Calculating Module Dependencies... appears, I'm getting lots of FATAL: errors regarding various IDE device modules.  Now I don't have any IDE stuff - it's an all-SCSI system here, and I've not compiled in _any_ IDE stuff to the kernel, as modules or otherwise.  I'm seeing these errors:
> ...

 

Same fatal problems.

When I do lsmod when fully booted up everything is loaded successfully but why does it give fatal errors on bootup when dependency checking?

Anyone knows?

----------

## watersb

 *Owiber wrote:*   

> Has anyone gotten any wireless card to work with the devel kernels?
> 
> I'm trying to get my Truemobile 1150 (Orinoco) mini-pci to work, but it's giving me problems. I'm using 2.6.0-test3 at the moment.
> 
> I've emerged pcmcia-cs after compiling the drivers into the kernel and/or as modules.

 

I have been able to use my Orinoco wireless card just fine, but I can't get an ebuild for the pcmcia-cs-tools to work.

# emerge pcmcia-cs-tools

(it might be masked, so unmask it in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask)

It will fail to compile, complaining about pcmcia support in the kernel. No matter what. I patched the Configure script to force it to behave, then typed "make all" and "make install"

This is Gentoo Bug 25481 -- please help me figure this one out!Last edited by watersb on Tue Aug 12, 2003 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## norvillebarnes

 *flowctrl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm having USB mouse problems with -test3, but not like you describe.  I have two USB mice plugged in -- an MS optical wheel mouse and a Logitech Trackman wheel mouse.  Both work, but the wheels don't work, which is really annoying. They worked fine in 2.4.20.
> 
> 

 

If your XF86Config has the protocol set to auto, try setting it to IMPS/2. This worked for me when the mouse worked but the wheel didn't. YMMV.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Yinchie wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   
> 
> ..........
> 
> First, on boot-up, when Calculating Module Dependencies... appears, I'm getting lots of FATAL: errors regarding various IDE device modules.  Now I don't have any IDE stuff - it's an all-SCSI system here, and I've not compiled in _any_ IDE stuff to the kernel, as modules or otherwise.  I'm seeing these errors:
> ...

 

I've just gone through the kernel mailing list archives - try reading this for a laugh - http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&r=1&b=200308&w=2

hurts your eyes, doesn't it?  Didn't find anything.  And nothing on http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ either.

Is this causing people problems or is it just at the "look at that, that's quite interesting" level?

*edit* I thought maybe this was a module-init-tools problem, and found this bug report that looks very similar -

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26452

I'll add in what I'm seeing there.

----------

## zephyr1256

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *zephyr1256 wrote:*    *agent_jdh wrote:*   
> 
> Maybe you're using the agpgart module that comes with the kernel rather than the module that gets installed when you emerge nvidia-kernel (remember emerging nvidia-kernel doesn't necessarily mean you're using the module it compiles).  What is the output of lsmod (as root) when you're in X? 
> 
> The module listed is nvidia.  My XF86config file indicates the option "2" which is agpgart, except for the pci section which is of course "0" for disable.  I don't think I had agpart enabled in my 2.6 kernel config, so I may be running my video card in pci mode.  I'll try fiddling with my settings in that config file.  Everything is rock solid stable right now, no problems, but it would be good to figure out what is going on. 
> ...

 

nvidia is automatically loaded on startup(its listed in the modules.autoload.d files for both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels).  It is not loaded when I load X.  I've never seen agpgart with lsmod, perhaps it was built in(to the 2.4 kernel, its not in my 2.6 config at all).

It was a PCI section that didn't do anything(the bus address listed wasn't even valid according to lspci), it was in a template config, I commented it out and things still work, although after I switched Option NvAgp to 1, when I went back to my gentoo-sources kernel, I did have to emerge nvidia-kernel, and I had to do this coming back to 2.6.  I think the old kernel did have agpgart(hence the previous setting in XF86Config), but my newer one didn't.

I think I was able to avoid emerging nvidia-kernel because one of my kernels was using agpgart.  I probably had to emerge nvidia-glx because they were different versions.  It's not a big deal, I don't have any stability problems or anything like that right now with my display.

----------

## drizzt

Multimedia 4 linux section makes problems with test3.

I try to compile support for bttv TV-Card and the following error occurs:

```
drivers/media/video/videodev.c:398: `video_proc_entry' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/media/video/videodev.c:398: initializer element is not constant

drivers/media/video/videodev.c:398: (near initialization for `__ksymtab_video_proc_entry.value')

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/video/videodev.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/media/video] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/media] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

```

Any ideas how to fix ?

Or do I have to wait until test3-mm2 ?

Drizzt

----------

## agent_jdh

 *zephyr1256 wrote:*   

> nvidia is automatically loaded on startup(its listed in the modules.autoload.d files for both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels).  It is not loaded when I load X.  I've never seen agpgart with lsmod, perhaps it was built in(to the 2.4 kernel, its not in my 2.6 config at all).
> 
> It was a PCI section that didn't do anything(the bus address listed wasn't even valid according to lspci), it was in a template config, I commented it out and things still work, although after I switched Option NvAgp to 1, when I went back to my gentoo-sources kernel, I did have to emerge nvidia-kernel, and I had to do this coming back to 2.6.  I think the old kernel did have agpgart(hence the previous setting in XF86Config), but my newer one didn't.
> 
> I think I was able to avoid emerging nvidia-kernel because one of my kernels was using agpgart.  I probably had to emerge nvidia-glx because they were different versions.  It's not a big deal, I don't have any stability problems or anything like that right now with my display.

 

OK, I see now.  Seemed earlier you were curious as to whether your card was operating in PCI mode, you can do a 

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
```

to find out what is going on agp-wise with the nvidia kernel module.

----------

## krazo

Is anyone noticing strange things when this module is loaded? Specifically, a high pitched whine from the CPU (happens on my Inspiron 8200) and an oops when it is unloaded?

----------

## Safrax

 *krazo wrote:*   

> Is anyone noticing strange things when this module is loaded? Specifically, a high pitched whine from the CPU (happens on my Inspiron 8200) and an oops when it is unloaded?

 

Time to call dell... Havent had any oopses yet on mine..

----------

## PedroKiefer

I've emerge the development-sources, configured, compiled... and it's working fine, but I cannot open terms, and yes I've read the other posts... my kernel is compiled with: 

```

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

```

So, PTS support is enable... and should be working... but it's not. Anyone got a clue about this?

Pedro

----------

## agent_jdh

 *PedroKiefer wrote:*   

> I've emerge the development-sources, configured, compiled... and it's working fine, but I cannot open terms, and yes I've read the other posts... my kernel is compiled with: 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_VT=y
> ...

 

I didn't have to change any of the default settings to get to work ... you could try that.

----------

## zephyr1256

 *PedroKiefer wrote:*   

> I've emerge the development-sources, configured, compiled... and it's working fine, but I cannot open terms, and yes I've read the other posts... my kernel is compiled with: 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_VT=y
> ...

 

I had this problem(with everything I needed selected in the kernel config), and I *think* what fixed it for me was updating my baselayout(to sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1) and then rebooting after running etc-update to fix all the config files that needed updates.  If you are up to date on the baselayout, then I don't know.

----------

## flowctrl

 *norvillebarnes wrote:*   

>  *flowctrl wrote:*   
> 
> I'm having USB mouse problems with -test3, but not like you describe.  I have two USB mice plugged in -- an MS optical wheel mouse and a Logitech Trackman wheel mouse.  Both work, but the wheels don't work, which is really annoying. They worked fine in 2.4.20.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I had it set to IMPS/2 before.  I just tried changing it to auto - it works, but still no wheel action.   :Sad: 

----------

## Exner

 *flowctrl wrote:*   

> I'm having USB mouse problems with -test3, but not like you describe.  I have two USB mice plugged in -- an MS optical wheel mouse and a Logitech Trackman wheel mouse.  Both work, but the wheels don't work, which is really annoying. They worked fine in 2.4.20.
> 
> Some choices in the USB section of my kernel:
> 
> <M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support
> ...

 

I suggest trying a kernel compiled without "simple boot" support compiled in for the mouse and keyboard. My USB Logitech optical wheel mouse buttons and wheel work fine without these.

----------

## flowctrl

I have a SoundBlaster Live! 128 PCI card, and I've compiled in OSS support for it, which has always worked well in earlier kernel versions. On boot-up, I see these messages:

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates opl3sa: dma, irq and io must be set.

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates ad1848/cs4248 codec driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen 1993-1996

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates opl3sa2: io, mss_io, irq, dma, and dma2 must be set

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates uart6850: irq and io must be set.

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates YM3812 and OPL-3 driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen, Rob Hooft 1993-1996

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 14:02:30 Jun 6 2003

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates PCI: Enabling device 02:0a.0 (0004 -> 0005)

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 8 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0xa800-0xa81f, IRQ 22

Jun 18 21:08:35 socrates ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: CRY19(Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev A)

Devfs creates /dev/sound, which contains:

crw------- 1 flowctrl audio 14, 4 Dec 31 1969 audio

crw------- 1 flowctrl audio 14, 5 Dec 31 1969 dspW

crw------- 1 flowctrl audio 14, 1 Dec 31 1969 sequencer

crw------- 1 flowctrl audio 14, 8 Dec 31 1969 sequencer2

And /dev/audio is a symlink to sound/audio. However, KDE complains on login, "Error while initializing the sound driver: device /dev/audio can't be opened (No such device)."

Another problem is that no /dev/dsp gets created, and applications like mpg123 complain, "Can't open /dev/dsp!"

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

## RedBeard0531

 *Owiber wrote:*   

> Has anyone gotten any wireless card to work with the devel kernels?
> 
> I'm trying to get my Truemobile 1150 (Orinoco) mini-pci to work, but it's giving me problems. I'm using 2.6.0-test3 at the moment.
> 
> I've emerged pcmcia-cs after compiling the drivers into the kernel and/or as modules.

 

I could be wrongas i dont have minipci, but i think your barken up the wrong tree with pcmcia stuff. Take a look at the hermes pci drivers.

 *watersb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have been able to use my Orinoco wireless card just fine, but I can't get an ebuild for the pcmcia-cs-tools to work.
> 
> # emerge pcmcia-cs-tools
> ...

 

Just use pcmcia-cs. It will detect you're using 2.5/6 and only install the progs. I ahd the same problem.

----------

## flowctrl

 *Exner wrote:*   

>  *flowctrl wrote:*   I'm having USB mouse problems with -test3, but not like you describe.  I have two USB mice plugged in -- an MS optical wheel mouse and a Logitech Trackman wheel mouse.  Both work, but the wheels don't work, which is really annoying. They worked fine in 2.4.20.
> 
> Some choices in the USB section of my kernel:
> 
> <M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support
> ...

 

Thanks; I tried disabling both 'USB HID Boot Protocol drivers', but I still got no wheel. 

This worked though: I changed the same USB selections from modules to built-in and recompiled:

  │ │                    <*> Support for USB                                                                       

  │ │                    <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

  │ │                    <*>   OHCI HCD support

  │ │                    <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

  │ │                    <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                        

  │ │                    [*] HID input layer support                                                                

  │ │                    [*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

So I guess it was a module that wasn't being loaded.

----------

## ArsDangor

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

>  *hkroger wrote:*   To the original asker:
> 
> Now I read the question completely. You don't have re-emerge them every time, if you just reboot with different kernel.  I guess it's enough if you emerge 4363-r2 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.4.xx and emerge 4363-r3 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.6.xx. nvidia-kernel version 4363-r2 is not removed when r3 is installed (r2 is protected or something). This way you could (at least in theory) have two kernels and separate nvidia drivers for them. 
> 
> Thanks. 
> ...

 Well, I've checked it. And it doesn't work. The problem is that 

```
$ emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 removes any previous nvidia-kernel's versions installed on the system. So far, it's OK. But why the f*** does it look on every /lib/modules/ directory? If I'm usig 2.4.20 kernel it should remove previous modules on /lib/modules/*2.4.20*/. If I'm using 2.6 kernel it should remove only modules on /lib/modules/2.6.*

I've read the ebuild and the dist-file and I found nothing related to this. I believe the problem is the makefile.

I have to test this new kernel further. Excepting nvidia's issues it's behaving very nice to me at the moment.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArsDangor

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

>  *hkroger wrote:*   To the original asker:
> 
> Now I read the question completely. You don't have re-emerge them every time, if you just reboot with different kernel.  I guess it's enough if you emerge 4363-r2 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.4.xx and emerge 4363-r3 with /usr/src/linux linked to linux-2.6.xx. nvidia-kernel version 4363-r2 is not removed when r3 is installed (r2 is protected or something). This way you could (at least in theory) have two kernels and separate nvidia drivers for them. 
> 
> Thanks. 
> ...

 Well, I've checked it. And it doesn't work. The problem is that 

```
$ emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 removes any previous nvidia-kernel's versions installed on the system. So far, it's OK. But why the f*** does it look on every /lib/modules/ directory? If I'm usig 2.4.20 kernel it should remove previous modules on /lib/modules/*2.4.20*/. If I'm using 2.6 kernel it should remove only modules on /lib/modules/2.6.*

I've read the ebuild and the dist-file and I found nothing related to this. I believe the problem is the makefile.

I have to test this new kernel further. Excepting nvidia's issues it's behaving very nice to me at the moment.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Exner

I dont think it removes nvidia-kernel of different versions anymore. But it will remove an ebuild of the exact same version. Yes, it is very irritating. I maintain a backup of each new nvidia-kernel I build now.

----------

## totengraeber

i dont know whether this was mentioned before ... there is a interactivity patch from con kolivas ... patches for 2.6 vanilla and mm-sources are avaible at http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5/  ... i patched my ebuilds and try to compile it now =)

edit: feels much smoother now=)Last edited by totengraeber on Wed Aug 13, 2003 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArsDangor

The framebuffer problem is really nasty: I can't go from X to console. When I am on KDE, control+alt+F1 makes my system unusable. The same problem described many messages before, but I needn't to exit X to get it.

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

2.6.0-test3-mm2 is out

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test3/2.6.0-test3-mm2/

in portage too, emerging now!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

edit: holy shit 3 megs a second from kernel.org   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

mm2 is borked, back to test2-mm5

I booted and fsck on my reiser partition just errored out

----------

## Safrax

 *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   

> mm2 is borked, back to test2-mm5
> 
> I booted and fsck on my reiser partition just errored out

 

Works fine for me.  Perhaps you need the latest reiserfsprogs?

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   mm2 is borked, back to test2-mm5
> 
> I booted and fsck on my reiser partition just errored out 
> 
> Works fine for me.  Perhaps you need the latest reiserfsprogs?

 

installed gentoo last night, emerged reiserfsprogs this morning.  :Wink: 

----------

## funkmankey

test3-mm2 segfaults when trying to fsck my root partition.

'parently there's already a patch for it tho:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106078538929536&w=2

not sure if test3-mm1 does this (I built t3mm1 last night but then didn't reboot to try it, and then test3-mm2 showed up this morning...)

will give the bogus BUG_ON removal a shot and see how it goes...

----------

## funkmankey

```
[emphyrio][~]11:58am %uname -a

Linux emphyrio 2.6.0-test3-mm2 #1 Wed Aug 13 11:55:24 EDT 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

removing the BUG_ON from line 1930 of mm/filemap.c seems to have worked fine, no more oops on startup. take that, SIGSEGV!

----------

## Yarrick

my test3 kernel does some strange things... i have 192 mb ram and normally use nearly all of it, and maybe a few megs of swap. my test3 kernel however works a lot with kswapd to move everytihng in the ram to the swap, which totally lags the system. top showed that usually 80% of the cpu was waiting for IO, the other 20% was kswapd. the system was awfully slow, and i eventually rebooted and chose my 2.4 kernel. i dont remember 2.6.0-t2-mm2 doing this, but i uninstalled that version after some days with test3. any ideas? i think about installing test2-mm2 again, or a newer mm-sources..

edit: test3-mm2 was no-go, kernel bug on ext3 fsck.. i'll give test3 a new tryLast edited by Yarrick on Wed Aug 13, 2003 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RedBeard0531

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> The framebuffer problem is really nasty: I can't go from X to console. When I am on KDE, control+alt+F1 makes my system unusable. The same problem described many messages before, but I needn't to exit X to get it.

 

The "fix" for this is to run an fb prog. It will reset the console.jsut goto a fre console and type fbxine <anyfile>.

----------

## flowctrl

One strange effect I'm getting under 2.6-test3 is that console text editors such as vi and nano segfault when I try to open files with > 100 lines (very approximate).  I can edit smaller files without problems.  There is an immediate segfault if I try to open something larger:

{root@socrates}(~)$ vi /etc/make.conf

"/etc/make.conf"Segmentation fault

It doesn't matter which user I am, or what the file permissions are.  I can also open the editor, and try to read in a large file - same effect.

I tried recompiling and re-installing ncurses and vi, but it makes no difference.  Graphical editors in X, such as kwrite, work fine.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Safrax

I get a nasty seg fault when I run lilo.

edit:  2.6.0-test3-mm2 that is.  Bleh.

edit2:  Oh great my computer is now unbootable!

----------

## asimon

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> I get a nasty seg fault when I run lilo.
> 
> edit:  2.6.0-test3-mm2 that is.  Bleh.
> 
> edit2:  Oh great my computer is now unbootable!

 

Use grub. Then you don't have to reinstall everytime you change the boot menu.   :Wink: 

----------

## Safrax

 *asimon wrote:*   

>  *Safrax wrote:*   I get a nasty seg fault when I run lilo.
> 
> edit:  2.6.0-test3-mm2 that is.  Bleh.
> 
> edit2:  Oh great my computer is now unbootable! 
> ...

 

Grub is broken with gcc 3.3.1.

----------

## floam

Safrax: Grub works fine with gcc 3.3. Just do 

```
CFLAGS="-Os -minline-all-stringops -pipe" emerge grub
```

----------

## ralniv

 *funkmankey wrote:*   

> test3-mm2 segfaults when trying to fsck my root partition.
> 
> 'parently there's already a patch for it tho:
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106078538929536&w=2
> ...

 Same error here on test3-mm2.  I reverted back to test3-mm1 and all is well.  I'll await the next rev of the test3-mm ebuilds.  btw, test3-mm1 does not have this problem.

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

The patch worked fine for me, test3-mm2 works well  :Smile: 

----------

## erik_swanson

I had a build failure (2.6.0-test3 vanilla) with CONFIG_SERIO set to M; compiling it in (Y) made it build successfully:

```
  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x7842a): In function `atkbd_interrupt':

: undefined reference to `serio_rescan'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x78af3): In function `atkbd_disconnect':

: undefined reference to `serio_close'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x78c13): In function `atkbd_connect':

: undefined reference to `serio_open'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x78dba): In function `atkbd_connect':

: undefined reference to `serio_close'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x62be): In function `atkbd_init':

: undefined reference to `serio_register_device'

drivers/built-in.o(.exit.text+0x20e): In function `atkbd_exit':

: undefined reference to `serio_unregister_device'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

----------

## Amatsu

I went up to development sources last night, and reemerged my nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel to the system... Unfortunately, when I start X, the monitor flickers and the prompt tells me no screens were found. If i type nv in where nvidia was in my XF86 config, it works fine, except I don't have twinview anymore as I am not using the nvidia.o driver because it couldn't be found.  Strangely, when I emerge nvidia-kernel, it says using 2.4, even though it's not exactly what I booted from. I've tried syncing, etc-updating, and emerging the nvidia-kernel via update, but still no dice, unfortunately enough.

Regards,

Amatsu

----------

## erik_swanson

 *Amatsu wrote:*   

> I've tried syncing, etc-updating, and emerging the nvidia-kernel via update, but still no dice, unfortunately enough.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amatsu

 

Does /usr/src/linux point to your 2.6 source tree?

----------

## milothurston

 *funkmankey wrote:*   

> test3-mm2 segfaults when trying to fsck my root partition.
> 
> 'parently there's already a patch for it tho:
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106078538929536&w=2
> ...

 

It did this on my (ext3) root partition also. The same error does not happen with mm1.

Thanks for the link to the patch.

----------

## ckovacs

Thanks to everyone to responded to usb problems posted by myself and others. I just installed the mm2 kernel and my usb is working again.

I've not tested it without the pci=noacpi option but I will and then

repost just in case.

Thanks again

Corey

----------

## insomniac

I had the same problem with the kernel crashing when fsck-ing the root (ext3) partition. Patched the kernel (2.6.0-test3-mm2) according to the link. Am now booting up, at the moment fsck-ing... let's see how it goes :-)

[a few minutes later]

well, fsck failed - "couldn't fix filesystem", but it booted up after rebooting...

----------

## Lovechild

is it just me or does Andrew Morton brain fart alot lately - I wonder if he's quite ok because his releases used to be dead stable.

----------

## Safrax

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> is it just me or does Andrew Morton brain fart alot lately - I wonder if he's quite ok because his releases used to be dead stable.

 

LOL.  I've been wondering the same thing lately.

----------

## ranmakun

Did anyone had any problems burning cd's using scsi emulation?, I'm using the same options as with 2.4.x series but it does some weird things, it stops burning in the middle of a cd and things like that.

It works perfectly well in my old 2.4.x kernel.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

 *watersb wrote:*   

>  *Owiber wrote:*   Has anyone gotten any wireless card to work with the devel kernels?
> 
> I'm trying to get my Truemobile 1150 (Orinoco) mini-pci to work, but it's giving me problems. I'm using 2.6.0-test3 at the moment.
> 
> I've emerged pcmcia-cs after compiling the drivers into the kernel and/or as modules. 
> ...

 

Did you have to do anything special to get your orinoco working?  Mine is incredibly flaky.  Just starting /etc/init.d/pcmcia (or just loading the modules) causes things to hiccup - cursor stops blinking for 10+ seconds at a time.  Putting the card in will often hang the whole thing.  I'm using the yenta-sockets module.  Damn, I was hoping they'd find the problem in -test3!

----------

## neenee

burning using scsi emulation works fine for me using test3-mm1;

i have not tried mm2 yet since i use ext3 and do not want to

mess anything up.

----------

## insomniac

Ok - next problem: How do I get my SB Live! working under 2.6.0???

----------

## funkmankey

 *insomniac wrote:*   

> Ok - next problem: How do I get my SB Live! working under 2.6.0???

 

I built the emu10k1 ALSA module (and other relevant modules) from the kernel config, and of course alsa-lib, alsa-utils, alsa-xmms etc.

XMMS is blasting out some Dropkick Murphys at this very moment...

----------

## Amatsu

```
Does /usr/src/linux point to your 2.6 source tree?
```

Unfortunately enough, no... How can I fix that? Sorry, much of a beginner here.[/code]

----------

## Amatsu

```
Does /usr/src/linux point to your 2.6 source tree?
```

Unfortunately enough, no... How can I fix that? Sorry, much of a beginner here.[/code]

----------

## sushyad

Amatsu,

do this to create the link to your 2.6.0 kernel:

```
su

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/<your kernel source directory here> /usr/src/linux

exit
```

----------

## taikuri

 *ranmakun wrote:*   

> Did anyone had any problems burning cd's using scsi emulation?, I'm using the same options as with 2.4.x series but it does some weird things, it stops burning in the middle of a cd and things like that.
> 
> It works perfectly well in my old 2.4.x kernel.

 

I am having these problems using test2-mm3. Everything worked perfectly with the 2.4.x-series.  If I burn just a few files on a RW disc, everything is fine, but burning a whole CD fails pretty much every time (I just destroyed 2 RW:s this way - a full erase does not help....). Has anyone tried using ATAPI-burning?

I use my Gentoo box as a NAT box for my other computers and I am also having problems with this using the 2.6-kernels. Sometimes when the traffic from my internal network to the internet exceeds ~500k/s the computer just completely freezes. Sometimes just for 20-30 seconds, but it has also totally crashed the box a few times (X dead, keyboard dead, network dead). I had no problems with 2.4.x.

I have tried test3-mm1, but it didn't compile if I had the "bttv"-module selected (and I really need my tv-card)... It's funny though, I had the same problem with the 2.4.20 gentoo-sources a while back.

test3-mm2 fails to boot for me because of the ext3-bug.

Also, ALSA dies now and then with the 2.6-kernels too - I am using the experimental CS46xx DSP-support (to get optical output). The sound just dies and removing and re-probing the ALSA-modules does not work. There are no error messages about ALSA failing in any way and every program still thinks everything is ok - just no sound.  Nothing wrong with the mixer settings either. But, as I said, the module is experimental so I was probably pretty much just asking for it  :Smile: 

And oh yeah, almost forgot; the lm-sensors-modules in the 2.6-kernels  cause kernel panics now and then (especially under heavy CPU load), so I had to disable them. If I understood correctly these are still under some heavy developement, so it really does not worry me that much.

----------

## dizzogg

I am using ATAPI cd burning perfectly with mm-sources... Granted, I'm still using test2-mm4, but it has worked great for a while, plus now I'm burning at over 20x, which wasn't possible with scsi-emulation.  BTW, I have a plextor cd burner.

----------

## flowctrl

 *funkmankey wrote:*   

>  *insomniac wrote:*   Ok - next problem: How do I get my SB Live! working under 2.6.0??? 
> 
> I built the emu10k1 ALSA module (and other relevant modules) from the kernel config, and of course alsa-lib, alsa-utils, alsa-xmms etc.
> 
> XMMS is blasting out some Dropkick Murphys at this very moment...

 

alsa-xmms depends on alsa-driver, which I assume is for the 2.4 kernels since alsa is built into 2.6.  So, the alsa-xmms ebuild fails under 2.6 since the alsa-driver build fails:

```

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2/acore/ioctl32'

gcc -M -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2/include  -I/usr/src/linux/include -O2 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -DLINUX -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DALSA_BUILD  hwdep32.c ioctl32.c pcm32.c rawmidi32.c seq32.c timer32.c > .depend

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/irq.h:19,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/interrupt.h:10,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2/include/sound/timer.h:27,

                 from ../../alsa-kernel/core/ioctl32/seq32.c:25,

                 from seq32.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/irq.h:19,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/interrupt.h:10,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2/include/sound/timer.h:27,

                 from ../../alsa-kernel/core/ioctl32/timer32.c:25,

                 from timer32.c:2:

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [fastdep] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2/acore/ioctl32'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_ioctl32] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2/acore'

make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.2/work/alsa-driver-0.9.2'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2

```

There are probably other alsa-related ebuilds in a similar situation...

----------

## Safrax

[quote="flowctrl"] *funkmankey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alsa-xmms depends on alsa-driver, which I assume is for the 2.4 kernels since alsa is built into 2.6.  So, the alsa-xmms ebuild fails under 2.6 since the alsa-driver build fails:
> 
> There are probably other alsa-related ebuilds in a similar situation...

 

Quick solution...

emerge -i media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.6

----------

## flowctrl

[quote="Safrax"] *flowctrl wrote:*   

>  *funkmankey wrote:*   
> 
> alsa-xmms depends on alsa-driver, which I assume is for the 2.4 kernels since alsa is built into 2.6.  So, the alsa-xmms ebuild fails under 2.6 since the alsa-driver build fails:
> 
> There are probably other alsa-related ebuilds in a similar situation... 
> ...

 

That works!  :Smile: 

Now if only I could get an IRQ for my soundcard:

```

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 23:01:54 Aug 12 2003

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0a.0 (0004 -> 0005)

 pci_irq-0294 [18] acpi_pci_irq_derive   : Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:02:0a.0

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:02:0a.0 - using IRQ 255

emu10k1: IRQ in use

```

I need APIC for my SCSI card, so disabling it isn't an option.  I've disabled onboard hardware that isn't in use, so there should be enough IRQs.  I think it uses IRQ 10 when I boot with 2.4.  Is there a way to tell APIC to use a particular IRQ for a particular device?

----------

## funkmankey

yar, I knew I should have mentioned about the driver dependency... cheers to Safrax for pointing out inject. I still have a 2.4 kernel sitting around just in case, so alsa-driver is already installed ;-]

EDIT: will take the APIC stuff to flowctrl's other post.

----------

## Opteron

Well I got it working, but I have two problems, When I am about to restart/shutdown my computer I get som strange errors regarding /proc/cmdline. The computer informs me that /proc/cmdline doesn't exist, and that I should press Ctrl-D for Maintaince Setup/Normal Startup.

I also got this

```

Aug 16 00:17:26 CHIEF syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel: Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/page_alloc.c:548

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel: Call Trace:

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c011b77f>] __might_sleep+0x5f/0x70

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c013ad0a>] __alloc_pages+0x34a/0x350

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c013a900>] buffered_rmqueue+0xd0/0x190

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c0117e5a>] pte_alloc_one+0x1a/0x50

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c0142ff0>] pte_alloc_map+0x40/0xc0

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c0143fd4>] remap_page_range+0xb4/0x1d0

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<d8c1f380>] KernMapAGPPages+0x48/0x87 [nvidia]

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<d8c1d28c>] nv_kern_mmap+0x1d2/0x31a [nvidia]

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c0146680>] do_mmap_pgoff+0x310/0x6a0

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c0151836>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c01111db>] sys_mmap2+0x9b/0xe0

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:  [<c03a681f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Aug 16 00:44:49 CHIEF kernel:

```

Is that a bug? Should I file one @ that?

Really anoying thins, anyone who has an idea?

----------

## giodoc

Sorry to divert things away from the previous thread.

I've emerge fron 2.6 test2 to test3, using the same .config file. However, firstly, with Plug and Play support enabled in the kernel, I get a weird infinite loop type of message at start up, it looks like its listing all the devices but keeps going, until I forcefully reboot the machine.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

The second issue is that my Acatel speedtouch modem worked just fine with test 2, using the directions provided in the speedtouch thread from the forum, but now I just get a faile to start ppp daemon error...

Any ideas...anyone?   :Question: 

----------

## agent_jdh

Just upgraded to 2.6.0-test3-bk3 from bk1, and it's hanging at the

```
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

stage.

Now I've got a USB mouse, and I noticed earlier on in the boot sequence these lines that don't appear in bk1 :

```
PCI VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11:2 from 15 to 11

PCI VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11:3 from 15 to 11
```

Now these devices are the USB ports on my mobo; I use my bios to force them to IRQ 15 (I have an all-SCSI box here with the mobo IDE ports disabled in bios, although I sometimes attach an HDD to the primary IDE port, so I leave IRQ 14 alone).  The video card is on IRQ 11.

Anyone else seen this, or know if there's a fix?

----------

## funkmankey

 *giodoc wrote:*   

> I've emerge fron 2.6 test2 to test3, using the same .config file. However, firstly, with Plug and Play support enabled in the kernel, I get a weird infinite loop type of message at start up, it looks like its listing all the devices but keeps going, until I forcefully reboot the machine.

 

did you copy the .config and then build right away, or did you copy it and then do a make oldconfig? 'cos between oldconfig and kerneldiff I did notice that in test3 some options were added and some removed, vs. test2...and some of those options were not even visible in the config menu.

(cheers to vericgar's kerneldiff.pl!)

----------

## Qweasda

I read about this in the 2.6.0-test2 thread but cannot get an answer. 

My modules will not load. I just compiled everything into the kernel so I was good...but nVidia drivers need to load nvidia.o.

```
bash-2.05b# insmod nvidia

Using /lib/modules/2.6.0-test3-mm2/video/nvidia.o

insmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

```

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

lsmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

bash-2.05b# 

```

----------

## drizzt

Hi !

Have you emerged the modules-init-tools ? (new modutils necessary for 2.6.x kernels)

Drizzt

----------

## Qweasda

Thanks drizzt! Doh, worked like a charm.  :Wink: 

----------

## giodoc

 *Quote:*   

> @Funkmankey - did you copy the .config and then build right away, or did you copy it and then do a make oldconfig? 'cos between oldconfig and kerneldiff I did notice that in test3 some options were added and some removed, vs. test2...and some of those options were not even visible in the config menu. 
> 
> 

 

Hi there, yes I did, I basically copied the old .config, to the new folder ie test3, then symlink, and make oldconfig. Any other ideas?

----------

## kaya

So i finally went throught testing the 2.6.0-test3.

Everything works fine nvidia driver, network, mouse (usb), keyboard, scsi.

But i could not get my sound to work. when i play i don't get any sound but xmms is playing the mp3 file. My sound card is detect by the kernel with the message below. So i don't see why and how to solve this problem. 

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Mon Jul 28 11:08:42 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.7) at 0xe400, irq 12
```

Since it is alsa driver i did install alsa-lib alsa-driver and even try emu10k1.

In order to compile alsa-driver and emu10k1 and i had to relink my /usr/src/linux to the gentoo-r6 kernel source.

Any idea?

I also can get the sensors to work. As far as i read in the forum for the 2.6.0 kernel, it is not working yet with the test3 version.

Am i right?

Other thing, when i run k3b, he is showing me this message. 

```

cdrdao 1.1.7 does not support ATAPI

The configured version of cdrdao does not support writing to ATAPI devices without SCSI emulation and there is at least one writer in your system not configured to use SCSI emulation.

Solution: The best and recommended solution is to enable ide-scsi (SCSI emulation) for all writer devices. This way you won't have any problems. Or you install (or select as the default) a more recent version of cdrdao.
```

I didnot see that one before, specially because the SCSI emulation and generic scsi as always be enable in my kernel config. I beleive it doesn't matter of my kernel because i just retest with the 2.4.20-gento-r6, and i get the same message but i didnot change anything execpt the kernel.

```
hdb: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-105, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

.....

hdb: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.35

        <Adaptec 2930CU SCSI adapter>

        aic7860: Ultra Single Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 3/253 SCBs

PM: Adding info for No Bus:host0

(scsi0:A:3): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

(scsi0:A:4): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

(scsi0:A:5): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

  Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST39140N          Rev: 1498

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi0:A:3:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

PM: Adding info for scsi:0:0:3:0

  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-ROM PX-40TS    Rev: 1.10

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

PM: Adding info for scsi:0:0:4:0

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW8824S          Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

PM: Adding info for scsi:0:0:5:0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ide-scsi

SCSI device sda: 17783240 512-byte hdwr sectors (9105 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target3/lun0: p1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 3, lun 0

sr0: scsi-1 drive

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/16x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 5, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 3, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0,  type 5

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi0, channel 0, id 5, lun 0,  type 5

```

So if anyone can help it will be geat.

Thanks,

Kaya

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

Kaya, open a terminal, run "alsamixer" and unmute your PCM and master devices, and turn the volume up too.

be sure to rc-update add alsasound default too

you can unmerge alsa-driver without problems because alsa is now in the kernel.

btw, have you emerged modules-init-tools?

----------

## kaya

NuclearFusi0n, thanks for your help, i unmute my PCM and add alsasound to my default init.d and the sound works fine now.

```
you can unmerge alsa-driver without problems because alsa is now in the kernel.
```

Thanks for the tips i unmerge alsa-drivers and emu10k1.

```

bash-2.05b# insmod --version

module-init-tools version 0.9.13-pre2

bash-2.05b# insmod.old --version

insmod version 2.4.25
```

So now i am quite happy with this 2.6.0-test3 kernel.

Linux kaya.kayaweed.net 2.6.0-test3-bk3 #1 Sun Aug 17 00:32:05 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Regards,

kaya

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   

> Kaya, open a terminal, run "alsamixer" and unmute your PCM and master devices, and turn the volume up too.
> 
> be sure to rc-update add alsasound default too
> 
> you can unmerge alsa-driver without problems because alsa is now in the kernel.
> ...

 

From the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml, you should add alsasound to the boot runlevel, not default

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

----------

## Narada

The problems I've had are detailed on bug 1117, bug 1072, bug 1089 and bug 26607.  Anyone else had these problems?  I'd appreciate feedback on these issues very much.  By the way, bk5 snapshot bump has been committed on development-sources!

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Narada wrote:*   

> The problems I've had are detailed on bug 1117, bug 1072, bug 1089 and bug 26607.  Anyone else had these problems?  I'd appreciate feedback on these issues very much.  By the way, bk5 snapshot bump has been committed on development-sources!

 

I'm not sure you should have posted the FATAL modprobe issues on the Kernel Bug Tracker, AFAIK this is a Gentoo problem with module-init-tools boot scripts.

I'd already filed a bug report for this anyway

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26452

Cheers for the heads-up on bk5, bk3 is causing serious non-booting problems, I'll give bk5 a go.

----------

## Xaignar

I'm trying to compile 2.6.0-test3-mm2 with gcc-3.3.1, and I keep getting this error:

```
make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o

.tmp_kallsyms1.S: Assembler messages:

.tmp_kallsyms1.S:1315: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.ong'

.tmp_kallsyms1.S:6558: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.ong'

.tmp_kallsyms1.S:21283: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.yte'

make: *** [.tmp_kallsyms1.o] Error 1
```

However, I have been unable to find any hints that might explain this other than overheating hardware due to overclocking, but my system has never been overclocking, and I've been running gentoo for quite a while without problems. =/

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Narada wrote:*   

> The problems I've had are detailed on bug 1117, bug 1072, bug 1089 and bug 26607.  Anyone else had these problems?  I'd appreciate feedback on these issues very much.  By the way, bk5 snapshot bump has been committed on development-sources!

 

Narada,

Re bug 1117, the whole APIC/ACPI thing seems to be a bit of a mess at the moment (especially if, like me, you have a VIA chipset - the problem I posted about bk3 at the top of this page is linked to APIC/ACPI as well).  Andy Grover is the kernel dev named for these issues, and by the looks of things he's got a lot on his plate to get them fixed.

Now that the bugs have been filed there is not much more we can do but sit back, check for updates regularly and see if the problems get fixed.

----------

## Kihaji

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   Kaya, open a terminal, run "alsamixer" and unmute your PCM and master devices, and turn the volume up too.
> 
> be sure to rc-update add alsasound default too
> 
> you can unmerge alsa-driver without problems because alsa is now in the kernel.
> ...

 

With 2.6 do you need to add alsasound to boot? Wouldn't the regular module load scripts for the kernel take care of it?

----------

## Exner

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> From the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml, you should add alsasound to the boot runlevel, not default
> 
> ```
> rc-update add alsasound boot
> ```
> ...

 

This guide is written for kernel 2.4 and needs updating. Kernel 2.6 already includes the alsa drivers. You simply have to configure them to compile. Since you don't need to emerge alsa-driver you need to get the state saving script from somewhere else yourself. Even extract it manually from alsa-driver source.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Kihaji wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*    *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   Kaya, open a terminal, run "alsamixer" and unmute your PCM and master devices, and turn the volume up too.
> 
> be sure to rc-update add alsasound default too
> 
> you can unmerge alsa-driver without problems because alsa is now in the kernel.
> ...

 

Letting alsasound scripts load the alsa modules is 'nicer' in my opinion - you don't need to know what modules to load, and it saves/restores your volume automatically.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Exner wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   From the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml, you should add alsasound to the boot runlevel, not default
> 
> ```
> rc-update add alsasound boot
> ```
> ...

 

I know.  I'm not talking about installing alsa-driver.  You _should_ still install alsa-lib and alsa-utils though (and alsa-oss if reqd).  The alsasound boot script now comes with alsa-utils, (not alsa-driver).  That part of the howto is still valid for 2.6 kernels.  In fact, the whole howto is still valid, except for you not having to install alsa-driver.

You'll notice if you emerge alsa-utils, it will pause for 20 seconds after building (but before copying the built files), to let you read this text:

 *Quote:*   

>  * The alsasound initscript is now provided by alsa-utils
> 
>  * instead of alsa-driver for compatibility with kernel-sources
> 
>  * which provide ALSA internally.
> ...

 

----------

## helmers

Looks okay, except that I can't emerge Nvidia-kernel. I tried with and without AGP compiled in the kernel. Probably a simple issue, but I don't speek code, yet.

```
root@Yggdrasil galeon # emerge nvidia-kernel

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4496-pkg0.run

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4496-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-4496.........................................................

 * Linux kernel 2.6.0

 * Applying tasklet patch for kernel 2.[56]...                            [ ok ] 

* Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4496-tail.diff...                           [ ok ] 

* Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4496-Makefile.diff...                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

rm -f nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o  nv-linux.o nv_compiler.h 

*.d NVdriver nvidia.o

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > nv_compiler.h

gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DKBUILD_MODNAME="nvidia" -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=4348  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE_RANGE_5  -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm/mach-default -Wno-cast-qual nv.c

nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_agpinfo':

nv.c:1964: structure has no member named `name'

make: *** [nv.o] Error 1

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## agent_jdh

 *helmers wrote:*   

> Looks okay, except that I can't emerge Nvidia-kernel. I tried with and without AGP compiled in the kernel. Probably a simple issue, but I don't speek code, yet.
> 
> ```
> root@Yggdrasil galeon # emerge nvidia-kernel
> 
> ...

 

Yeah, I got this as well with test3-bk5.  I'm sticking with bk1 (the last one where everything actually worked) until these problems get sorted.

----------

## Kihaji

 *drizzt wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Have you emerged the modules-init-tools ? (new modutils necessary for 2.6.x kernels)
> 
> Drizzt

 

Just curious, but I did a fresh install of my system today, bootstrap on up, and noticed that if you emerge the mm-sources latest you do not get the modules-init-tools. I did it manually, but was wondering if thats an oversight of the ebuild and should be fixed?

----------

## handsomepete

-test-mm3 is out

announce.txt

----------

## triad

Decided to try 2.6.0-test3 kernel today. I upgraded from linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5.  Everything seems to work so far except ALSA.  The relevant portion of dmesg is as follows:

```

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 20:59:35 Aug 18 2003

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 8 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0xd400-0xd41f, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Mon Jul 28 11:08:42 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

I did do:

```

emerge -C alsa-lib

emerge -C alsa-oss

emerge -C alsa-driver

emerge -C alsa-utils

emerge -C alsa-xmms

```

Then in new kernel I did:

```

emerge alsa-utils  ##Which Also installed alsa-lib as a dependency

```

Also I compiled all relevant ALSA options as modules in the new kernel.

Whats also a little wierd is that when I play a .mp3 in XMMS the .mp3 plays fine using OSS drivers.  Now I didn't compile these in my kernel.  So not sure why this works either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Triad

[/code]

----------

## watersb

 *Xaignar wrote:*   

> I'm trying to compile 2.6.0-test3-mm2 with gcc-3.3.1, and I keep getting this error:
> 
> ```
> 
> .
> ...

 

Um, this is not a hardware error. I get this, too, with GCC-3.3.1

Use GCC 3.3-r1 or standard 3.2.3-r2; the gcc-3.4 (cvs) that I've built will compile this kernel without errors, but will result in an unbootable kernel. Hmm!

----------

## tam

I have 2.6-test3 and OSS sound works nice with my Intel 8x0, but I can't get ALSA drivers to work. 

Anyone here successfully has Intel 810 with ALSA running?

----------

## funkmankey

 *tam wrote:*   

> I have 2.6-test3 and OSS sound works nice with my Intel 8x0, but I can't get ALSA drivers to work. 
> 
> Anyone here successfully has Intel 810 with ALSA running?

 

my fileserver has SiS7012; intel8x0 works just fine on it in 2.6. using 0.9.6 of alsa-lib and alsa-utils, if that makes any difference.

----------

## Safrax

2.6.0-test3-mm3 is out.  It fails to compile borking on various stuff....

----------

## Exner

 *watersb wrote:*   

>  *Xaignar wrote:*   I'm trying to compile 2.6.0-test3-mm2 with gcc-3.3.1, and I keep getting this error:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

With gcc-3.3.1 I can compile a 2.6.0-test3-mm3 kernel, but it oopses on boot. Hmm.

Edit: By the way, the entire ACPI section of the config is blanked in -test3-mm3. Something has gone wrong with that.

----------

## Yinchie

I'm having a problem with linux-2.6.0-test3-bk6 and linux-2.6.0-test3-bk7 release.

I can't get nvidia-kernel compiled anymore. 

It compiles fine on bk3.

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4496-pkg0.run

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4496-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-4496.........................................................

 * Linux kernel 2.6.0

 * Applying tasklet patch for kernel 2.[56]...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4496-tail.diff...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4496-Makefile.diff...                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

rm -f nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o  nv-linux.o nv_compiler.h *.d NVdriver nvidia.o

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > nv_compiler.h

gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DKBUILD_MODNAME="nvidia" -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=4348  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE_RANGE_5  -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm/mach-default -Wno-cast-qual nv.c

nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_agpinfo':

nv.c:1964: structure has no member named `name'

make: *** [nv.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Any ideas?

----------

## jufoa

 *Yinchie wrote:*   

> I'm having a problem with linux-2.6.0-test3-bk6 and linux-2.6.0-test3-bk7 release.
> 
> I can't get nvidia-kernel compiled anymore. 
> 
> It compiles fine on bk3.
> ...

 

I have same problem and i found reason why it doesnt work..

"In Linux 2.6.0-test3-bk5, PCI names related data structures were changed again, you will need to apply the incremental patch below to make the driver build on this kernel. The patch is trivial, if you are using another driver release, you shouldn't have trouble porting the change."

http://www.minion.de/

here is another link:

http://deltaanime.ath.cx/~blight/nvidia_kernel_with_2.6.html

----------

## tam

 *funkmankey wrote:*   

> my fileserver has SiS7012; intel8x0 works just fine on it in 2.6. using 0.9.6 of alsa-lib and alsa-utils, if that makes any difference.

 

Hmm, It's still not clear, what I need for ALSA with new kernel. Too bad the ALSA docs don't cover the new kernel ALSA driver.

Ok, I've enabled ASLA in kernel (compiled in, not module) and the driver gets loaded during boot.

What's next?

----------

## tam

 *funkmankey wrote:*   

> my fileserver has SiS7012; intel8x0 works just fine on it in 2.6. using 0.9.6 of alsa-lib and alsa-utils, if that makes any difference.

 

Hmm, It's still not clear, what I need for ALSA with new kernel. Too bad the ALSA docs don't cover the new kernel ALSA driver.

Ok, I've enabled ASLA in kernel (compiled in, not module) and the driver gets loaded during boot.

What's next?

----------

## Yinchie

Thank you.

----------

## Yinchie

Thank you.

----------

## tam

 *funkmankey wrote:*   

> my fileserver has SiS7012; intel8x0 works just fine on it in 2.6. using 0.9.6 of alsa-lib and alsa-utils, if that makes any difference.

 

Hmm, It's still not clear, what I need for ALSA with new kernel. Too bad the ALSA docs don't cover the new kernel ALSA driver.

Ok, I've enabled ASLA in kernel (compiled in, not module) and the driver gets loaded during boot.

What's next?

----------

## Lovechild

Nick Piggin has rewritten the scheduler for -test3-mm1 and I rediffed it against test3-mm3 - I'll report back with my findings on this later.

----------

## kaya

Ok i pass 3 days on playing with the 2.6.0-test3 kernel serie.

I upgrade form test3-bk3 to bk5 and bk6 i just see the bk7 (did not compile it yet).

Actullay the one giving me less trouble was bk3.

Since the bk5 the nvidia-kernel is not compile normaly.

As say jufoa thereis a patch but i haven't test it yet.

I will do it tonight with the bk7 release.

Otherwise to get my sound and everything else to work i did have to compile into the kernel not in module.

I using a cordless keyboard and USB mouse. Hard time to find the right one in the new kernel menuconfig

For the sound i am using a emu10k1 (SB Live) in alsa.

I did not install any alsa stuff and it is working. I just did have to get volume up from the PCM entry. Sometimes the sound is not perfectly clear, but the kernel still in dev so i don't think we can do much beside siteback and wait.

 *Quote:*   

> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Mon Jul 28 11:08:42 2003 UTC).
> 
> request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16
> 
> no UART detected at 0xffff
> ...

 

The only thing, i can't get to work are the I2C modules to have the sensors working.

Kaya

----------

## nephros

ebuild for nvidia-kernel with -mm3.

you will have to put this patch into files/1.0.4496/

Thanks jufoa for pointing to minion.de.

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496.ebuild,v 1.2 2003/08/03 03:14:07 vapier Exp $

NV_V="${PV/1.0./1.0-}"

NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-Linux-x86-${NV_V}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}-pkg0/usr/src/nv"

DESCRIPTION="Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.nvidia.com/"

SRC_URI="ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/${NV_V}/${NV_PACKAGE}-pkg0.run"

# The slow needs to be set to $KV to prevent unmerges of modules for other kernels.

LICENSE="NVIDIA"

SLOT="${KV}"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86"

RESTRICT="nostrip"

DEPEND="virtual/linux-sources"

pkg_setup() {

if [ ! -f /proc/mtrr ]

then

eerror "This version needs MTRR support for most chipsets!"

eerror "Please enable MTRR support in your kernel config, found at:"

eerror

eerror "  Processor type and features -> [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support"

eerror

eerror "and recompile your kernel ..."

die "MTRR support not detected!"

fi

check_version_h

}

check_version_h() {

if [ ! -f "${ROOT}/usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h" ]

then

eerror "Please verify that your /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing"

eerror "to your current kernel sources, and that you did run:"

eerror

eerror "  # make dep"

die "/usr/src/linux symlink not setup!"

fi

}

get_KV_info() {

check_version_h

# Get the kernel version of sources in /usr/src/linux ...

export KV_full="$(awk '/UTS_RELEASE/ { gsub("\"", "", $3); print $3 }' \

"${ROOT}/usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h")"

export KV_major="$(echo "${KV_full}" | cut -d. -f1)"

export KV_minor="$(echo "${KV_full}" | cut -d. -f2)"

export KV_micro="$(echo "${KV_full}" | cut -d. -f3 | sed -e 's:[^0-9].*::')"

}

is_2_5_kernel() {

get_KV_info

if [ "${KV_major}" -eq 2 -a "${KV_minor}" -eq 5 ]

then

return 0

else

return 1

fi

}

is_2_6_kernel() {

get_KV_info

if [ "${KV_major}" -eq 2 -a "${KV_minor}" -eq 6 ]

then

return 0

else

return 1

fi

}

src_unpack() {

cd ${WORKDIR}

bash ${DISTDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}-pkg0.run --extract-only

# Next section applies patches for linux-2.5 kernel, and/or

# bugfixes for linux-2.4.  All these are from:

#

#   http://www.minion.de/nvidia/

#

# Many thanks to Christian Zander <zander@minion.de> for bringing

# these to us, and being so helpful to select which to use.

get_KV_info

cd ${S}

einfo "Linux kernel ${KV_major}.${KV_minor}.${KV_micro}"

if is_2_5_kernel || is_2_6_kernel

then

EPATCH_SINGLE_MSG="Applying tasklet patch for kernel 2.[56]..." \

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA_kernel-${NV_V}-2.5-20030728.diff

# The minion.de patch revert the tail fixes (needed for coreutils)

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA_kernel-${NV_V}-tail.diff

# The KBuild Makefile still do not play nice, so use the one from

# version 1.0.4363.

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4496-Makefile.diff

# The minion.de patch to work with PCI name changes in bk5 

EPATCH_SINGLE_MSG="Applying patch for I name changes..." \

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4496-2.6-bk5.diff

# Kbuild have issues currently (sandbox related).

ln -snf Makefile.nvidia Makefile

fi

}

src_compile() {

# Portage should determine the version of the kernel sources

check_KV

# IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH disables a sanity check that's needed when gcc has been

# updated but the running kernel is still compiled with an older gcc.  This is

# needed for chrooted building, where the sanity check detects the gcc of the

# kernel outside the chroot rather than within.

make IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH="yes" KERNDIR="/usr/src/linux" \

clean nvidia.o || die

}

src_install() {

# The driver goes into the standard modules location

insinto /lib/modules/${KV}/video

doins nvidia.o

# Add the aliases

insinto /etc/modules.d

newins ${FILESDIR}/nvidia-1.1 nvidia

# Docs

dodoc ${S}/README

# The device creation script

into /

newsbin ${S}/makedevices.sh NVmakedevices.sh

}

pkg_postinst() {

if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

then

# Update module dependency

[ -x /usr/sbin/update-modules ] && /usr/sbin/update-modules

if [ ! -e /dev/.devfsd ] && [ -x /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh ]

then

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh >/dev/null 2>&1

fi

fi

echo

einfo "If you are not using devfs, loading the module automatically at"

einfo "boot up, you need to add \"nvidia\" to your /etc/modules.autoload."

echo

ewarn "Please note that the driver name changed from \"NVdriver\""

ewarn "to \"nvidia.o\"."

echo

}

```

[EDIT] fixed stupid cut&paste wraps, but fscked up indents instead.

[EDIT2] in case it doesn't work, a copy is here

----------

## Yinchie

I know how to update the ebuild.

I'm not that a newbie  :Wink: 

Already done it before you posted the updated ebuild, but thanks anyway.

-

er.. nvm, you were replying to kaya.

----------

## watersb

Gentoo Bug 26958

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> error when building kernel 2.6.0-test3-mm3
> 
> kernel/built-in.o(.text+0xd9d7): In function '.text.lock.sysctl':
> ...

 

Can anyone get test3-mm3 to compile? on x86?

----------

## Proton

Well, it compiled here with gcc 3.3.1, but it crashes after the mice part:

```

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

```

Went back to test3-mm2...

----------

## funkmankey

test3-mm3 working just fine here...used oldconfig from test3-mm2 and also enabled acpi-ht. no problems compiling or booting.

alsa and dri/drm are happy, same as previous 2.6 kernels.

```
Linux version 2.6.0-test3-mm3 (root@emphyrio) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 Wed Aug 20 11:11:47 EDT 2003
```

----------

## Regor

"make xconfig" appears to be broken in test3-mm3, throwing the following error:

```

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/qconf.c', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf'.  Stop.

make: *** [xconfig] Error 2

```

While, "make menuconfig" works, it doesn't give me much confidence in the whole thing.  :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> Can anyone get test3-mm3 to compile? on x86?

 

-mm3 works fine for me with gcc-3.3.1. The first time I tried I got an error on mm/filemap.c, so I fixed that and it's running fine now.

----------

## madtomkidd

I'm running 2.6.0-test3-mm1 and am getting some weird stuff.

I'm trying to use dvd::rip to backup a couple of dvds and am getting some weird stuff.

first, I hit Read DVD Toc and it spits out an error:

```
using libdvdread to open dvd...

libdvdread: can't seek to 256

libdvdread: can't seek to 256

libdvdread: can't read file VIDEO_TS.IFO

(iodump.c): can't open device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

Now, the command it is using to try and execute is the following:

```
dr_exec tcprobe -H 10 -i /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

So, i figure - hey, dmesg and see what errors there are.

Well, it says a few things like:

```
cdrom: this disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize

cdrom: this disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c...<blah blah blah>

...

UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.7 (2002/11/15) Mounting volume 'WILD_THORNBERRYS' timestamp 2003/02/05 04:01 (1ed4)

cdrom: this disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize
```

So, I'm totally confused.  I _thought_ the Debug statements were bad, but since they're looking ok, and it's able to identify the disc, I'm totally confused.

Now, I can run the same thing in the default (2.4.20-r5 kernel) and it works.  So, I'm thinking this is kernel specific.

Help?

----------

## watersb

Hmm... so -test3-mm3 success seems possible for some people...

Most likely due to different kernel configurations. I am re-compiling now without first issuing a "make mrproper; make oldconfig" -- that is, I'm using a different kernel config.

We shall see what we get...

... ah, yes. Fails to compile filemap.c, there is a typo in that source file, I can fix that one.

```

--- mm/filemap.c.orig    2003-08-20 13:03:42 -0600

+++ mm/filemap.c    2003-08-20 13:04:17 -0600

@@ -1927,6 +1927,7 @@

 generic_file_aio_write_nolock(struct kiocb *iocb, const struct iovec *iov,

                                                  unsigned long nr_segs, loff_t *ppos)

 {

+                           struct file *file = iocb->ki_filp;

                            struct address_space *mapping = file->f_dentry->d_inode->i_mapping;

                            struct inode *inode = mapping->host;

                            ssize_t ret;

```

... and once again it fails to link, with a new, strange error:

```

LD        .tmp_vmlinux1

kernel/built-in.o(.text +0x139af): In function 'L2786'

: undefined reference to '.L2786'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinu1] Error 1

```

Sheesh... looks like we should pass on -mm3?

----------

## Exner

(Holds up hand) Vote [1] -test3-mm3, for being skipped!

*cough* Yes well, I can compile it, but it won't boot. Multiple attempts were had. My config file seems to lose all reference to ACPI anything. I'm waiting for the next release.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> ... ah, yes. Fails to compile filemap.c, there is a typo in that source file, I can fix that one. 

 

That's the only problem I've had with it. ACPI is gone for some reason like Exner said, but apart from that it seems fine for me.

----------

## neenee

for those who are not used to working with ebuilds and want

to compile the fixed nvidia-kernel (like me a moment ago), here's

how to do it:

get this file, then run ebuild nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r1.ebuild digest.

after that you can use emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r1.ebuild

to compile the patched kernel.

----------

## Safrax

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ... ah, yes. Fails to compile filemap.c, there is a typo in that source file, I can fix that one.  
> 
> That's the only problem I've had with it. ACPI is gone for some reason like Exner said, but apart from that it seems fine for me.

 

I think I remember reading something on the LKML about having to enable APIC on uniprocessor pc's to get ACPI support.  There was some stuff about changes to the linus tree that caused this screw up or something.. i'm not sure.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*    *Quote:*   ... ah, yes. Fails to compile filemap.c, there is a typo in that source file, I can fix that one.  
> 
> That's the only problem I've had with it. ACPI is gone for some reason like Exner said, but apart from that it seems fine for me. 
> 
> I think I remember reading something on the LKML about having to enable APIC on uniprocessor pc's to get ACPI support.  There was some stuff about changes to the linus tree that caused this screw up or something.. i'm not sure.

 

APIC needs to be enabled to use ACPI, but recent kernel changes have broken things.  If you want to use the latest kernels, you'll have to live without APIC/ACPI if it hangs your machine at boot (e.g. the PS/2 mouse hang, I've got this problem).

I've filed a bug report on kernel bugzilla about this.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> I think I remember reading something on the LKML about having to enable APIC on uniprocessor pc's to get ACPI support. There was some stuff about changes to the linus tree that caused this screw up or something.. i'm not sure.

 

Ah yes, now I've got the ACPI options back. I'm sure the last time I tried enabling APIC things screwed up, but I'll try again and see what happens. Compilation fails if I just select Local APIC, I had to select IO-APIC as well.

Edit: It still works fine with APIC & ACPI support.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I think I remember reading something on the LKML about having to enable APIC on uniprocessor pc's to get ACPI support. There was some stuff about changes to the linus tree that caused this screw up or something.. i'm not sure. 
> 
> Ah yes, now I've got the ACPI options back. I'm sure the last time I tried enabling APIC things screwed up, but I'll try again and see what happens. Compilation fails if I just select Local APIC, I had to select IO-APIC as well.
> 
> Edit: It still works fine with APIC & ACPI support.

 

What is the chipset on your motherboard?

----------

## Wedge_

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> What is the chipset on your motherboard?

 

nForce2

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   What is the chipset on your motherboard? 
> 
> nForce2

 

Lucky guy.  It seems to be VIA boards that are causing the ACPI/APIC issues (AFAIK).

----------

## Wedge_

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> Lucky guy. It seems to be VIA boards that are causing the ACPI/APIC issues (AFAIK).

 

Yeah, I've got another system with a KT266A board which I don't think works with APIC enabled.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   Lucky guy. It seems to be VIA boards that are causing the ACPI/APIC issues (AFAIK). 
> 
> Yeah, I've got another system with a KT266A board which I don't think works with APIC enabled.

 

That's the chipset I've got, the KT266A.  It looks like with kernels from bk3 on, there is some IRQ re-arranging going on when you have ACPI/APIC enabled that causes a hang.  It seems to be the USB IRQ that gets shunted (to IRQ 11, which my vga card uses).  I see bk8 is in portage now, might give that a whirl.

*EDIT* bk8 won't even compile here with APIC enabled.

----------

## TheCoop

ive got no problems with APIC/ACPI on the KT400...

----------

## Jevin Sweval

How should I go about applying this: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=bk-commits-head&m=106132158824235&w=2 patch so that i can use make xconfig?

----------

## Safrax

 *Jevin Sweval wrote:*   

> How should I go about applying this: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=bk-commits-head&m=106132158824235&w=2 patch so that i can use make xconfig?

 

Stick this in a file

```
diff -Nru a/scripts/kconfig/Makefile b/scripts/kconfig/Makefile

--- a/scripts/kconfig/Makefile   Tue Aug 19 12:07:59 2003

+++ b/scripts/kconfig/Makefile   Tue Aug 19 12:07:59 2003

@@ -65,12 +65,20 @@

 conf-objs   := conf.o  libkconfig.so

 mconf-objs   := mconf.o libkconfig.so

 

-ifeq ($(MAKECMDGOALS),$(obj)/qconf)

+ifeq ($(MAKECMDGOALS),xconfig)

+   qconf-target := 1

+endif

+ifeq ($(MAKECMDGOALS),gconfig)

+   gconf-target := 1

+endif

+

+

+ifeq ($(qconf-target),1)

 qconf-cxxobjs   := qconf.o

 qconf-objs   := kconfig_load.o

 endif

 

-ifeq ($(MAKECMDGOALS),$(obj)/gconf)

+ifeq ($(gconf-target),1)

 gconf-objs   := gconf.o kconfig_load.o

 endif

 

@@ -91,7 +99,7 @@

 

 $(obj)/qconf.o: $(obj)/.tmp_qtcheck

 

-ifeq ($(MAKECMDGOALS),$(obj)/qconf)

+ifeq ($(qconf-target),1)

 MOC = $(QTDIR)/bin/moc

 -include $(obj)/.tmp_qtcheck

 

@@ -121,7 +129,7 @@

 

 $(obj)/gconf.o: $(obj)/.tmp_gtkcheck

 

-ifeq ($(MAKECMDGOALS),$(obj)/gconf)

+ifeq ($(gconf-target),1)

 -include $(obj)/.tmp_gtkcheck

 

 # GTK needs some extra effort, too...
```

save it then go to /usr/src/linux

```

patch -p1 </path/to/file/andfilenamehere

```

----------

## Jevin Sweval

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *Jevin Sweval wrote:*   How should I go about applying this: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=bk-commits-head&m=106132158824235&w=2 patch so that i can use make xconfig? 
> 
> Stick this in a file
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm... is the patch busted?

```
bash-2.05b# patch -p1 < /usr/src/xconfig_patch

patching file scripts/kconfig/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 65.

1 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file scripts/kconfig/Makefile.rej

bash-2.05b#
```

----------

## funkmankey

for ppl with APIC/ACPI issues, this might work for you...

when I first got my SiS746 board, enabling APIC along with ACPI caused all sorts of problems. and then I tried this at random:

enable APIC and IO-APIC and ACPI in kernel config.

disable APIC/IO-APIC in system BIOS.

enable ACPI in system BIOS.

don't pass any of the noacpi type flags to the kernel.

when the kernel boots, it should still find the APIC,  and notice that it's disabled, and turn it back on. and the the ACPI device tables and IRQ assignments should all be happy.

oh yeah, I also have PnPBIOS enabled, no idea if that's helping or not (I think it's the default in 2.6 ...I definitely was not using it in 2.4, don't think it even exists in 2.4?)

----------

## jmcross3

with the test 3 kernel I am having two problems that I did not have with test 3.  Am I doing something wrong or is there a bug.  My problems are this......

1.   I am using ALSA build into the kernel.  I have a VIA chipset with the AC97 onboard sound.  It worked perfectly under test 2, but under test 3 when any sound starts I get about 3 seconds of static, and then the correct sound for about 10 seconds then another 3 of static.  This repeats itself over and over.  When I switch back to 2.4.21 sound is fine (after I set it all back up).

2.  With test 3 printing from anything will only print about 20% of the first page then it stops.  this is not a system hang, but printing stops.  printing is fine in test 2 and 2.4.21.

please help and thanks in advance.

----------

## techiem2

Anyone get pcmcia working with test3-mm3?

I have an orinoco gold card.

I use it for school and for occasional work with kismet and such.

Everything is great in 2.4.

I can't get it working with the kernel drivers or with pcmcia-cs.

pcmcia-cs wouldn't load when I tried it without the pcmcia in the kernel.

I disabled that and recompiled the kernel and modularised the drivers.

The kernel will load the orinoco_cs modules and such, but eth1 won't start.

net.eth1 start gives:

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown iterface: no such defvce

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown iterface: no such defvce

SIOCSIFNETMASK: no such device

Thanks.  I'd like to play with the 2.6 kernel since it seems a bit faster, but I kinda need my wireless card.   :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------

## watersb

 *techiem2 wrote:*   

> Anyone get pcmcia working with test3-mm3?
> 
> I have an orinoco gold card.
> 
> I use it for school and for occasional work with kismet and such.
> ...

 

This is sort of a FAQ... but it is important to answer as best I can, because I found this to be the most difficult thing when I was configuring my laptop...

1) Configure 2.6 kernel with PCMCIA bus options appropriate to your system.

     I use "cardbus" and do -not- include the "adapters" such as i82365; this was different for me from my 2.4 configuration.

2) make; make modules_install; mount /boot; make install

3) Make sure that the /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing at your 2.6 kernel sources dir.

4) emerge pcmcia-cs;  I think you need to re-merge pcmcia-cs the _first_ time that you upgrade from 2.4 to 2.6; I am not certain. But I do know that pcmcia-cs is looking at the kernel sources...

note: the pcmcia-cs has a bogus DEPEND on the old kernel-headers instead of virtual/os-headers; the pcmcia-cs package itself will not compile without modutils, which is NOT needed for 2.6...

4) hopefully pcmcia-cs package will merge ok.

5) make sure that wireless-utils is installed; I don't think you need to re-merge this package to upgrade from 2.4 to 2.6, but again I am not sure.

6) emerge module-init-tools -- REQUIRED for 2.5 and later kernels.

7) mkdir /sys

 :Cool:  reboot with new kernel

9) if it does not work... type dmesg and see if you can figure out what the kernel error messages might mean.

If I'm missing something, then check the 2.6 upgrade forum.

Hope this helps... I have been able to use my orinoco card with 2.5,6 since March 2003, so success is possible!   :Smile: 

----------

## watersb

mm-sources 2.6.0-test3-mm3 might be corrupted:

From Gentoo Bug 26958:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ------- Additional Comment #2 From plasmaroo  2003-08-20 17:43 EST -------
> 
> Looks like a corrupted kernel tree according to Andrew Morton...
> ...

 

----------

## techiem2

hmm.  I'd missed the step of changing the symlink.

Though now pcmcia-cs won't compile.  Throws a bunch of errors in scsi.h and bombs out.   :Sad: 

Though if the kernel tree is corrupt as indicated in the above message, maybe that file is one.

Guess I'll wait for r4 and try again.

Back to my 2.4.20 kernel for now.

----------

## techiem2

hmm.  I'd missed the step of changing the symlink.

Though now pcmcia-cs won't compile.  Throws a bunch of errors in scsi.h and bombs out.   :Sad: 

Though if the kernel tree is corrupt as indicated in the above message, maybe that file is one.

Guess I'll wait for r4 and try again.

Back to my 2.4.20 kernel for now.

----------

## jufoa

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> ive got no problems with APIC/ACPI on the KT400...

 

I Have asus board with kt400 chipset and i also have no problems at all with apic

----------

## sabre66

Well mm3 for me always compiled but never booted always errored out. Then I always just did a make oldconfig this time I made mrproper and did a clean build and noticed under General Setup-> Remove kernel features was unchecked , checked it and now all is well . Nvidia w/ patch works and put supermount patch in and it all seems fine also . BTW I don't know about APIC I never put that stuff in to my kernels maybe I should give it a go.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *jufoa wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   ive got no problems with APIC/ACPI on the KT400... 
> 
> I Have asus board with kt400 chipset and i also have no problems at all with apic

 

Ref. the bug I filed, http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1120, Len Brown at Intel confirmed there was a bug with _some_ VIA chipsets.  I guess maybe the KT400 is immune to it.

----------

## lucida

My palm can't sync with jpilot/kpilot in the test3 kernel, back to test2-mm5  :Sad: 

----------

## watersb

 *techiem2 wrote:*   

> hmm.  I'd missed the step of changing the symlink.
> 
> Though now pcmcia-cs won't compile.  Throws a bunch of errors in scsi.h and bombs out.  

 

Um, no, that's not corruption, it's silliness (on the part of the kernel header).

It's very easy to fix, see

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24541

----------

## Grilo

I have a Gigbyte KT400a board and no problems with APCI at all. 

One question I do have is how do i get Gkrellm2 to read my sensors from /sys. there is lots of people saying it works but nothing on how to get it to work i have re-emerged gkrellm twice but still no sensor readings? can anyone help

Grilo

----------

## techiem2

Ok.  I'm either having a really bad week, or I'm just lost.

If I:

Compile kernel with pcmcia support/wlan support/orinoco support and then emerge pcmcia-cs, stuff works.  But that obviously doesn't use the patched orinoco driver.

If I compile kernel with pcmcia support/wlan support/no card drivers, pcmcia-cs compiles, but doesn't build the orinoco driver.

I tried to emerge pcmcia-cs-drivers, but it tells me that kernel-tree pcmcia support is disabled (even right after successfully compiling pcmcia-cs that requires the support in kernel tree also).

I'm now completely confused as to how to get my orinoco working properly with the pcmcia-cs patched driver.

 :Sad: 

Help.   :Smile: 

----------

## techiem2

Ok.  I whupped it.   :Smile: 

To get properly patched drivers working for orinoco:

Set kernel options properly:

1.  Enable PCMCIA, Wireless, Hermes Wireless

2.  Download the orinoco patch:

http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinocoinfo.html

and put it in /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/

3.  edit the .diff and change 

orinoco-0.13e

to

wireless

4.  patch -p0 < orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

5.  Continue with kernel and pcmcia-cs compilation and installation as usual.

Worked for me at least.   :Wink: 

----------

## Sequentious

Has anybody looked at the ACPI source to determine the apic-related stuff?

As it stands now, i cannot compile mm3 without making it smp, and bk5 and bk8 need at least apic and io-apic support turned on (im not sure why that wasnt enough for mm3). This provides a kernel that will compile, however it tends to freeze my laptop when I change the screen brightness.

I'm not familiar enough with the acpi parts of the kernel (*ahem* or any part of the kernel source) to start trying to trace back patches, but from what I can tell, it is all due to some hyperthreading stuff that was added in. Is anybody familiar with that part of the kernel, or know if this is going to be changed soon?

Also, good tip on getting the patched orinoco driver, techiem2.

----------

## jmcross3

Is anybody having trouble with usb dying under test 3.  I am.  I did not have this problem with test 2.

----------

## techiem2

Thanks.  I figured I'd tried everything else, why not try to apply the patch directly to the kernel tree?   :Smile: 

My kernel compiles with ACPI and APIC enabled but without SMP enabled.

But I haven't done any ACPI testing yet to see what happens.

One thing I have noticed with test3:  When xscreensaver initializes after machine sitting a while and I put password in to get back in, it just sits there.  I have to switch to a console and kill xscreensaver.  Anyone else have this annoyance?

----------

## Turbo_tail

I have som huge problems with alsa and 2.6.0-test3. I just can't get it working. When I try to play a mp3 file with xmms, all I hear is some annoying noise. I can hardly hear which song is playing. The "output plugin" in xmms is set to "alsa". If you got any ideas what is wrong it would be great.

I have emerged alsa-lib, alsa-util, alsa-oss, alsa-xmms and alsamixergui

I also did "emerge -i alsa-driver" so it wouldn't complain.

I have a Soundblaster Live 5.1 and a surround system from Logitech (Z-640). I have configured the kernel as following:

```

<*> Sound card support

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -->

         <M>  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

         <M>       Sequencer support

         <M>       OSS API Emulation support

         <M>             OSS Mixer API

         <M>             OSS PCM (digital audio) API

         <*>               OSS Sequencer API

         <M>       RTC Timer Support

         PCI Devices -->

                   <M>  EMU10K1

    Open Sound System -->

          ---- nothing ------

```

I modprobe the modules after reboot:

```

modprobe snd-emu10k1 extin=0x3fc3 extout=0x1fff

modprobe snd-mixer

modprobe snd-mixer-oss

modprobe snd-seq-oss

modprobe snd-pcm-oss

```

according to ../Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt  :

```

-----

       extin   - bitmap of available external inputs for FX8010 (see bellow)

       extout  - bitmap of available external outputs for FX8010 (see bellow) 

-----  

       * Creative Card 5.1/w Digital out + LiveDrive   [0x3fc3/0x1fff]

```

And since I have a 5.1 system I guessed this would be proper options for the module.

And then some debug info:

lsmod seems to be ok: 

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

agpgart                26344  0 

snd_pcm_oss            48644  0 

snd_seq_midi            6496  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       6784  0 

snd_emux_synth         34944  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         5824  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6976  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_oss            32448  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52624  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_

seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_mixer_oss          17088  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_emu10k1            64644  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20736  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                87296  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1

snd_timer              21760  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_seq_device          6404  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,sn

d_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         51204  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_page_alloc          9028  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            3264  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               6976  1 snd_emu10k1

usbcore               104212  1 

sg                     29772  0 

nvidia               1702380  16 

dmfe                   18328  0 

crc32                   3840  1 dmfe

ide_scsi               12864  0 

ide_cd                 37504  0 

sr_mod                 13920  0 

scsi_mod               61460  3 sg,ide_scsi,sr_mod

cdrom                  33632  2 ide_cd,sr_mod

```

/proc/asound is also ok?

```

# ls /proc/asound/

Live  card0  cards  devices  hwdep  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version

# cat version 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Mon Jul 28 11:08:42 2003 UTC).

Compiled on Aug 22 2003 for kernel 2.6.0-test3.

# cat cards 

0 [Live           ]: EMU10K1 - Sound Blaster Live!

                     Sound Blaster Live! (rev.10) at 0xe000, irq 5

# cat devices 

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

  4: [0- 0]: hardware dependent

  8: [0- 0]: raw midi

 19: [0- 3]: digital audio playback

 26: [0- 2]: digital audio capture

 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  1:       : sequencer

  9: [0- 1]: raw midi

 10: [0- 2]: raw midi

 33:       : timer

# ls card0/

ac97#0        fx8010_code       id     oss_mixer  pcm2c

ac97#0regs    fx8010_gpr        midi0  pcm0c      pcm3p

emu10k1       fx8010_tram_addr  midi1  pcm0p      wavetableD1

fx8010_acode  fx8010_tram_data  midi2  pcm1c

```

----------

## fca

 *Turbo_tail wrote:*   

> I have som huge problems with alsa and 2.6.0-test3. I just can't get it working. When I try to play a mp3 file with xmms, all I hear is some annoying noise. I can hardly hear which song is playing. The "output plugin" in xmms is set to "alsa". If you got any ideas what is wrong it would be great.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

I did experience the same problem when I was switching to ALSA a month back, but then with the 2.4.21 kernel, but it was with an Audigy, so I don't know if it's really the same.

However, what worked for me was muting 

'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'

obviously, this doesn't work for a Live, but my guess is that muting all the channels that have to do with Analog/digital output should fix the problem.

edit: OK, just read what you did (note to self: read before you post!) and I think you should just try to load the module without any options, and mute what I said, and then try if it's still not working. I have a 5.1 system, and I just modprobe the module, and everything works fine.

----------

## Si

My kernel freezes everytime booting

```
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

Other people are reporting the same problem.

I'm guessing PS/2 mouse support is conflicting with USB mouse support? I use a USB mouse.

I've removed serial io support to see what happens, then the kernel boots with no problem although I will lose PS/2 keyboard support which is vital for me because I don't have a USB keyboard.............

Has anyone found a way around this problem?

Thanks.

----------

## Turbo_tail

 *fca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did experience the same problem when I was switching to ALSA a month back, but then with the 2.4.21 kernel, but it was with an Audigy, so I don't know if it's really the same.
> 
> However, what worked for me was muting 
> ...

 

I tried that but it didn't work. I don't know what to do now and I'm  getting really tired of this crap.

----------

## AlterEgo

2.6.0-test4 is out

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Si wrote:*   

> My kernel freezes everytime booting
> 
> ```
> mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
> ```
> ...

 

You can either

1.  Compile the kernel without any of the APIC/IO-APIC/ACPI stuff

2.  boot the kernel with the option 'pci-noacpi' in grub/lilo conf (without the quotes)

2nd option is best.

----------

## d3vlin

Running 2.6.0-test5-mm2 here (from the latest ebuild); got alsa working before (i810) but had to switch back to OSS for now because something broke. XMMS can access alsa though...

Running into some strange problems when booting: 

```

Modprobe: FATAL: <insert several /dev/ (ide) devices here>

```

Similar messages at shutdown; Inspecting the syslog I see indeed:

```

...

Sep 19 17:06:57 caitain devfsd[122]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/:0 not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/tts not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/midi* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/midi* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sequencer* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/beep not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/admm* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/adsp* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/adsp* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/aload* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/amidi* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/amidi* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/dmfm* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/dmmidi* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/dmmidi* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sndstat not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sndstat not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module ide_cd already in kernel.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/rdvd not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/ide/* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/pilot not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/ls120 not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/scanner not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/usb/scanner* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/usb/dc2xx* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/usb/mdc800* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/fb not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/fb not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/fb[0_9]* not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/fb not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/kbd not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/joysticks not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/v4l not found.

Sep 19 17:07:08 caitain modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/v4l not found.

...

etc.

```

I've seen other people reporting this; is there a solution? I rebuilt the kernel/modules some times, but it keeps appearing. Apart from alsa atm. everything works fine though.

----------

## frbie

Hello,

everythings seems to work fine with my new test 5 kenel except the nvidia thing. I can start it and it works fine but:

1) I cannot shutdown the system. The x-server freezes when I try. 

2) The mouse is much to fast with open-gl on. Even a xset m 0 0 had no effect.

The first problem is a big one. At this time I don't have a possibility to shutdown my system correctly.

Has someone an idea. I tried the search and red a lot but nothing for me  :Wink: 

----------

